# Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik



## zander-chris (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre Anfang November das erstemal in die Schären nach Schweden - genauer gesagt in eine Ferienhaussiedlung Namens Bjulebo (ca. 20 km südlich von Västervik). War schon mal jemand dort und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? 

Was fängt man zu der Jahreszeit?


----------



## marlin2304 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,
ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren dort hin, das nächste mal anfang Oktober für 2 Wochen. 
Wo hast du gebucht bei Frank oder Sabine?
Welches Boot mit welchem Motor hast du?

Gruß Kai


----------



## zander-chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

hallo kai,

hab schon mitbekomen, das es dort 2 anbieter gibt...
wir haben, glaube ich, bei sabine (?) gebucht - nordic-resort ab.

zu den booten - keine ahnung, ich weiß nur das wir dort welche bekommen - wir haben eigene 5 ps motoren, die wir eigentlich mitnehmen wollten...

meinst du das geht???

kannst ja mal berichten wir es anfang oktober war.


----------



## marlin2304 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Den 5 PS-Motor würde ich zuhause lassen, er ist zu schwach auf der Brust, dann fährst du bestimmt 1-1,5 h bis du die guten Angelstellen erreicht hast.
Hat ja meine Tel.-Nr., ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## marlin2304 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

So, die Sachen sind gepackt, noch 5 Stunden und dann gehts ab an die Schären. Leider sind die Wettervorhersagen nicht die Besten. Werde berichten wie es war.


----------



## zander-chris (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

na dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg und viel spaß. hoffe ihr habt mit dem wetter glück!!! 

bin gespannt auf deinen bericht


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Schade daß man hier nicht mehr darüber lesen kann..

Werde nächsten Mai dort sein #h





Tl
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,
bin gestern Abend zurück gekommen. Sonntag war unser erster recht stürmischer  Angeltag, wir konnten zwar nicht weit raus fahren, aber trotzdem ein paar Hechte fangen. Montag und Dienstag ging es endlich raus auf die Schären, nur das Wetter, kein Wind, das Wasser spiegelglatt und Sonne wie im Hochsommer. An den beiden Tagen haben wir ca. 24 Fische fotografieren können. Mittwoch war es leicht bewölkt mit glatter See und konnten 16 Hechte zum Fototermin einladen. Donnerstag und Freitag wurde das Wetter besser, bewölkt mit leichter Brise, zwei Dutzend wurden geknipst.
Leider ging die Woche wieder viel zu schnell vorüber, auch wenn wir(meine Frau und ich) keine Grandma zum Fotoshooting überredet werden konnten, war es wieder eine unvergessliche Angelwoche an den Schären.


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



maesox schrieb:


> Schade daß man hier nicht mehr darüber lesen kann..
> 
> Werde nächsten Mai dort sein #h
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze,
Mai ist eine super Zeit, wird unvergesslich für dich bleiben wenn die Hecht in den Buchten mit glasklaren Wasser auf deine Jerks knallen.#6

Wo hast du den gebucht, in Västervik?


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Alex,
schreib mal wie es dir gefallen hat.


----------



## zander-chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

hallo kai,
danke für deine info's. wir haben unsere woche noch vor uns... und ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis es endlich los geht . wir werden am 31.10. losfahren. ich hoffe das es dann von der jahreszeit her noch nicht zu spät ist.
habt ihr auch noch etwas anderes außer hecht gefangen?
Nochmal eine kurze frage zu den booten - meinst du das wir mit unseren 5 ps motoren wirklich keinen spaß haben? werden sie jetzt wahrscheinlich zu hause lassen und uns vor ort größere leihen...
gibt es "gute fangplätze" die man unbedingt anfahren sollte?

gruß

Christian


----------



## zander-chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

noch ein kurzer nachtrag...

wir haben bei sabine gebucht - da gibt's lt. internet ja nur boote bis 8 ps - dann können wir doch eigentlich doch unsere motoren mitnehmen, oder???


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



zander-chris schrieb:


> hallo kai,
> danke für deine info's. wir haben unsere woche noch vor uns... und ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis es endlich los geht . wir werden am 31.10. losfahren. ich hoffe das es dann von der jahreszeit her noch nicht zu spät ist.
> habt ihr auch noch etwas anderes außer hecht gefangen?
> Nochmal eine kurze frage zu den booten - meinst du das wir mit unseren 5 ps motoren wirklich keinen spaß haben? werden sie jetzt wahrscheinlich zu hause lassen und uns vor ort größere leihen...
> ...



Hallo Christian,

ende Oktober ist von der Zeit her perfekt. Meine Frau hat einen 40er Barsch gefangen. Wenn du ein paar Stellen kennst, kannst du 20 Barsche über 30 cm fangen, ansonsten von Steg aus wo die Boote liegen, fängst du immer Barsch. Sabine hat Linder Alu-Boote mit 8 PS laufen die gut. Lass dein 5 PSer zuhause! Um die guten Fangplätze zu erreichen musst du schon einbisschen fahren. Frag Andreas (Bruder von Sabine) wie du zur Brücke kommst, dahinter sind die guten Stellen.


----------



## zander-chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

ok, werd ich machen - vielen dank schon mal. werd dann auch mal über unsere erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## maesox (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> Mai ist eine super Zeit, wird unvergesslich für dich bleiben wenn die Hecht in den Buchten mit glasklaren Wasser auf deine Jerks knallen.#6
> 
> Wo hast du den gebucht, in Västervik?


 





Hört sich ja prinzipiel gut an#6 Scheinst dir ja da ziemlich sicher zu sein. Ich habe immer noch etwas bedenken,zwecks langem Winter usw,daß mitte Mai evtl zu früh sein könnte.

Wo genau gebucht ist weiß ich nicht. Bei Bjulebo das ist auf jedenfall fakt.

Bin echt total gespannt ü freue mich über jede Info!!!#h




TL
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Matze,

fährst du zufällig mit Robert ( MAD ) ? 
Ich war vor zwei Jahren Anfang April dort, da ist das Eis ein Tag vorher geschmolzen, daß war nicht so gut. Aber zur deiner Zeit ist das schon ein sicheres Ding. Du kannst dir die Gewässerkarte auf Frank seiner Seite runter laden, mach das mal, dann bekommst du ein paar Tipps.


----------



## maesox (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Kai,

supi das Zurüchschreiben ging aber fix!!!!#6


Nein,mit Robert geh ich nicht. Wir werden zu sechst dort einfallen.Drei Boote sind auch gechartert.

Was mich am meisten freutist,daß du schreibst daß die Hechte flach stehen. Möchte meinen ersten Streamerhecht mit der Fliegenrute fangen|rolleyes

Ansonsten liebe ich das Jerkbaitfischen,was da ja auf jedenfall ein paar Fische bringen müsste. Wie sind da die Chancen auf Große??



TL
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Im Frühjahr sind die Chancen auf ein großen meiner Meinung nach am Besten, da du die Fische nicht erst suchen musst. Wenn du eine gute Bucht gefunden hast, wirst du gut abräumen, dann kannst du denen alles vorsetzen.


----------



## maesox (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

....das hört sich gut an!!! Sag mal Kai,ist da Schleppen erlaubt??|kopfkrat


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

das kommt darauf an um welche Jahreszeit ihr nächstes Jahr dort seid!!

Was das Frühjahr betrifft,so hat Kai etwas weiter oben schon so einiges geschrieben


Grüße
Matze


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Denke hier im Thread sind einige die dir über die Möglichkeiten im September einiges sagen können!! Ansich ein TOP Monat!!!!!!


Grüße
Matze


----------



## eddyguru (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



maesox schrieb:


> Hört sich ja prinzipiel gut an#6 Scheinst dir ja da ziemlich sicher zu sein. Ich habe immer noch etwas bedenken,zwecks langem Winter usw,daß mitte Mai evtl zu früh sein könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Matze,

wir waren die ersten beiden Juniwochen in diesem Jahr 50km unterhalb von Västervik.So weit ich mich an die Beobachtung des Wetters im Mai erinnern kann,waren es immer über 20 Grad und kaum Regen.Unser Vermieter erzählte uns sogar,dass Waldbrandgefahr bestand,weil das Wetter die letzten Wochen so heiss gewesen sein sollte.

Letztes Jahr waren wir im April in Fegen und hatten die ganze Woche über 20 Grad.

Dat wird schon passen.Zeit ist wirklich gut und ihr werdet garantiert abräumen.

gruß

Eddy


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Grundsätzlich ist das Schleppen in den Schären nicht erlaubt, nur ab 300m vom Ufer weg soviel ich weis. Wird aber schwierig bei den vielen Inseln.

Kenne keinen der noch nicht da geschleppt hat. Dieses Jahr waren alle Häuser belegt von Anglern und die meisten haben hauptsächlich geschleppt. 
Auch ich habe es zwischen drin immer wieder mal versucht aber keinen Hecht landen können.


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



superkernie schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Haben für nächtest Jahr auch in Bjulebo drei Häuser gebucht.
> Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt. Sind für alles Info`s dankbar ! Waren bis jetzt immer nur un Schweden an Binnenseen (Äsnen, Fegen usw.) Haben also NULL Plan, wie die Fischerei in den Schären so funktioniert.
> ...




Angeln funktioniert wie in den Binnenseen auch. Es geht alles, Wobbler, Gummi, Jerkbait, Blinker, Spinner .......

Nein du musst nicht raus auf die offenen Schären, wäre A zu weit und B ohne GPS auch sehr schwierig.


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Matze,
wie bist du eigentlich auf Bjulebo gekommen ?
Vor drei Jahren war es noch ein Geheimtipp, es waren nur ein paar Angler vor Ort, meistens Familien die ihren Jahresurlaub mit ihren Kinder dort verbracht haben.
Jetzt sind es im Frühjahr und im Herbst fast nur noch Angler.


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Kai,


ist im Mai Großbarsch auch möglich?? Ich meine in erreichbarer Nähe GPS ist bei uns vorhanden.



Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> 
> ist im Mai Großbarsch auch möglich?? Ich meine in erreichbarer Nähe GPS ist bei uns vorhanden.
> ...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich selber bekomme sie nur als Beifang.
Dieses Jahr waren ein paar Angler vor Ort, die hatten es auf die Stachelritter abgesehen.
Bin beim Hechtfischen bin ich über eine Untiefe gedriftet und unter mir habe ich einen ganzen Trupp Ü 30 Barsche gesehen. Hatte auch ein paar Nachläufer auf 16 Kopytos und Zam Wobbler. Am nächsten Tag sind die Angler mit mir an die besagte Stelle gefahren und haben geankert, nach ca. einer Stunde hatten sie 20 Ü 30 Barsche im Boot liegen für das Abendessen, 3-4 Ü 40 Barsche wurden releast.
Sie haben auch jeden Tag vom Steg aus eine Menge Stachelritter gefangen.


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Na dann kann man ja hoffen#6 Vielen Dank Kai!!!


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Habe soeben einen Anruf bekommen, ob ich Bock habe nächstes Jahr Anfang Mai mit nach Bjulebo zu fahren. Eine halbe Sekunde überlegt und dann zugesagt.

Bin auch da:vik:|jump:


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

ab wann ??#6


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, morgen telefoniert er mit Frank und bucht. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann.


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das wäre der Knaller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wir sind ab 16. Mai dort


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Matze,
hab eben bescheid bekommen, gebucht ist vom 2.5. - 9.5.09. Schade, sehen wir uns leider nicht. Bekommst dann aber vorher ein paar Tipps von mir, welche Buchten Lohnenswert sind.


----------



## maesox (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

.......:c:c:c...........Schade,das wärs gewesen !!!! 
Wir telefonieren nach deinem Trip einfach!!#6


Dann bist du quasi mit MAD dort?? ;-))




Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Nein, von Robert habe ich seit einem Jahr nichts mehr gehört. Ich hatte ihm mal gesagt er soll dort hin fahren und seit dem ist er immer im Mai dort. Frank von Bjulebo hat gesagt, er hat schon wieder für nächsten Mai gebucht.
Er ist auch auf der Website mit einem Foto abgebildet, bei dem Link "Angeln".
Ich fahre  im Mai mit paar Angelkumpels und im Herbst mit meiner Frau.

Ja ist schade, telefonieren machen wir, auch nach deinen Tripp.


----------



## maesox (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Habe gestern Abend mit ihm telefoniert u da hat er das erzählt.


----------



## zander-chris (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

...in einer woche geht's los... #:


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



zander-chris schrieb:


> ...in einer woche geht's los... #:



Na dann Petri Heil, wenn du zurück bist, schreib mal ein paar Zeilen hier rein.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

mal sone frage am rande...
was kostet denn so´n trip für ne woche in die schären ...was braucht man für ausrüstung???wollt nächstes jahr auch dorthin ...wenns inner gruppe billiger is frag ich mal´n paar angelkollegen (alternativ mach ich die betrunken und zwinge sie einen verbindlichen vertrag zu unterzeichnen )


----------



## maesox (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Servus,

naja ich rechne mal mit rund 400 Okken.

Wir sind zu sechst und haben drei Boote gechartert.


TL
Matze


----------



## Fishing-Conny (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

ok ...klingt machbar ...sogar für nen azubi *freu* ...kannst du mir irgend nen link geben von deinem bevorzugten reiseziel?


----------



## schwedenklausi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Schau mal hier :http://www.schwedenforum-neu.de/showthread.php?t=3304
               hier :http://www.fishing-web.de/    Auf Fishing Trips gehen und Stockholmer Schären öffnen

schwedenklausi


----------



## Fishing-Conny (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

cool ..ich wusste garnet das die schären in stockholm sind  ....ja klingt ja schonma sehr gut ...dann werd ich mir mal ne truppe für nächstes jahr anheuern


----------



## maesox (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Mach das mal u charter am besten für den kommenden Mai ab 16. was!!

#g#g #6#6


----------



## marlin2304 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Chris,
seit ihr schon zurück, wie war es denn?
Warte schon auf dein Fangbericht!


----------



## marlin2304 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Chris,
wir warten gespannt!!!!!!!!


----------



## zander-chris (19. November 2008)

*Absolute Enttäuschung!!!!*

So, dann will ich mal kurz über unseren Schweden-Urlaub berichten...

wie gesagt, wir waren anfang november los... um es vorweg zunehmen - wir haben nix gefangen und sind nach drei tagen abgereist. laut aussagen vor ort war die angelzeit für dieses jahr vorbei. nachts hatten wir tw. bis - 15 grad, morgens war das wasser zum teil zugefroren... 
in der zeit wo wir auf dem wasser waren hatten wir mit 4 mann nicht einen biß - und noch enttäuschender... bei dem klaren wasser (man konnte tw. bei 4 - 5 meter wassertiefe) den grund noch sehen) haben wir in der ganzen zeit nix lebendes gesehen außer quallen - keinen einzigen fisch!!!

angeblich tritt nach langem regen irgendeine säure aus den felsen aus wodurch sich die fisch aus den schären zurückziehen - dies war wohl genau während unserer zeit der fall. hab da noch nix von gehört - und bis jetzt auch im internet noch nix gefunden aber vielleicht kann hier ja jemand etwas dazu sagen...

landschaftlich und wetter (tagsüber) war es super - aber wir sind ja nicht zum wandern dorthin gefahren und so war es einfach nur enttäuschend...

noch eine kurze ergänzung... wir sind nicht das erstemal losgewesen, wir haben bereits erfolgreich in dänemark, schweden und norwegen geangelt...


----------



## maesox (19. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das ist ja schade!!!!!!!!


Dann hoff ich mal,daß die Säure bis mitte Mai aus den Schären verschwunden ist!!  




Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ende April / Anfang Mai greifen da wohl einige Boardies an, wir sind auch 5 Leute und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe vom 22.04. - 2.05. da, letztes Mal war es total der Hammer, vor allem Jerken geht im Flachen wie die Sau, und durch das kalre Wasser sieht man die Bisse... Traumhaft!!!:l:l:l


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (23. November 2008)

*AW: Absolute Enttäuschung!!!!*

Hallo Zander-chris,




zander-chris schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal kurz über unseren Schweden-Urlaub berichten...
> 
> 
> 
> ....angeblich tritt nach langem regen irgendeine säure aus den felsen aus wodurch sich die fisch aus den schären zurückziehen - dies war wohl genau während unserer zeit der fall. hab da noch nix von gehört - und bis jetzt auch im internet noch nix gefunden aber vielleicht kann hier ja jemand etwas dazu sagen...




Bei der Säure handelt es sich um Humussäuren, welche nach ergiebigen Niderschlägen aus dem Waldboden ausgespült werden. Dieses leichtere Gemisch aus Süsswasser und gelösten Säuren vermischt sich nicht so leicht mit dem etwas schwereren salzigem Wasser, es "schwimmt" auf diesem. 
Das beeinträchtigt, nach meinen Erfahrungen, wirklich die Fangergebnisse stark.
Desweiteren dürfte auch noch stark wechselnder Luftdruck dazugekommen sein. 
Der November ist auch nicht wirklich ein guter Monat für Hecht, habt ihr es mal auf Hering probiert?? Diese fingen schon Anfang September an in die Schären zu ziehen.


Gruß
Detlef


----------



## marlin2304 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Zander-Chris,
danke für deinen Bericht. Ist ja leider nicht so gut gelaufen, aber das ist halt Angeln, da steckt man nie drin. 

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,
schade, dann verpassen wir uns, hätte euch gerne mal kennen gelernt. Ist der Mann der die blauen Blanks aufbaut, auch dabei?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jep...


----------



## marlin2304 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,
es sind nur noch 7 lange Wochen und dann bist wieder am heiligen Wasser.|supergri
In welcher Gegend fischt ihr?
Wir können uns ja ein bisschen austauschen.


----------



## marlin2304 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Am 1. Mai ist es endlich so weit, dann geht es auf nach Bjulebo. Die Geräte werden langsam verpackt und die letzten Bestellungen sind auch raus.
Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich b in soooo neidisch...

Aber ich wünsche euch alles Gute und drücke die Daumen das was Dickes beisst!


----------



## eddyguru (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Fein fein Leute!Gebt Gas.Dicke Muttis wünsche ich Euch allen.:m

Für uns gehts erst am 9ten los.Schon ganz wibbelig

greetz

Eddy#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich hoffe Du meinst den 1. >1,20!!! :vik:

Alles unter 80 sind eh "Woussler" SO hört sich das für mich als Hessen zumindest an was Robert zu denen sagt... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich erwarte Fotos!

Möglichst mit strahlend blauem Hintergrund, der eine einfache Fotomontage möglich mach! :q

Aber ohne Flachs: Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit und dicke Fänge! #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

hallo zusammen,in den schären läuft es im moment nicht wirklich gut,aber in der old bay,da wird gut gefangen.
gute reise und ein fettes petri.
gruß sascha


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich b in soooo neidisch...
> 
> Aber ich wünsche euch alles Gute und drücke die Daumen das was Dickes beisst!



Hallo Stefan,
hast du angst vor dem Muskelkater vom vielen drillen gehabt und bist noch ab gesprungen?:q


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Pöhhhh, was heißt hier 1.Mai - bei uns gehts Morgen Nacht los nach Bjulebo nur noch 1 1/2 Mal schlafen:vik::vik: Mal sehen, ob wir für Euch noch ein paar Schniepel übrig lassen:m:m:m



Die Schniepel seien dir gegönnt! |rolleyes

Wünsch euch ein dickes Petri, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch am 2. Mai.


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihn nervt das langsam ... die Bayern löschern immer mit Fragen, warum die Hessen so gut angeln können :q:q:q *duckundweg*



Halihalo,
ich bin auch Hesse!!!!  |gr:

Kann die Jungs da unten aber gut leiden.#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Aus recht traurigen persönlichen Gründen musste ich leider wieder absagen... :c

Aber Muskelkater vom drillen ist auch nicht das allerschlimmste, nur die Kombination mit dem Hörnerwiskey, dem vollen Bauch vom mittäglichen Grillen am See und dem Sonnenbrand machen es hart. Und dann noch die Bauchschmerzen vom vielen Lachen mit den Jungs... :vik:

Verdammt, was kotzt es mich an das ich wieder nicht mitkann... #q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kleiner Zwischenstand von Martin: Wetter gut, Fänge wohl eher bescheiden...


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Aber zwei ü 90cm.


Auto ist gepackt, morgen geht es endlich los.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und dickes P #6#6#6




Danke dir, 
hoffentlich haben wir mehr Glück.
Habe gehört durch den langen Winter sind die Buchten zwar voll mit Hecht,
stecken aber noch mitten im Laichgeschäft.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Die Hechte sind fertig mit dem Leichen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Caine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Fahre am 8. Mai in die Gegend. Wäre schön weitere Updates zu erhalten. Schon Mal Dank im Voraus!


----------



## eddyguru (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jetzt noch nen kleines Nickerchen und dann geht es heute Abend für zwei Wochen los:m

|laola:

greetz|wavey:


----------



## eddyguru (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Muchos Dankoss:m


----------



## maesox (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das wünsch ich dir auch Eddy!!!

Man sieht sich dort!! ;-))


----------



## marlin2304 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Info aus erster Hand Buchten sind def. NICHT voll mit Hecht die allermeisten sind fertig mit Laichen. Es ist richtig mühsam die Fische zu finden - in jeder Bucht beißen ein, zwei Fische und das wars dann aber auch schon.... war echt mühsam, hat aber trotzdem bei richtig geilem Wetter einen riesen Spass gemacht - die Truppe war GENIAL!!!



Bin seit gestern auch wieder zurück und kann das bestätigen.

Hallo Christian,
kann dir leider keine Tipps geben, konnten zwar ein paar Hechte zum Fototermin einladen, aber die mussten schwer erarbeitet werden.
Hatte ein super Erlebnis in der von dir genannten Bucht, habe mich mit unseren Boot rein treiben lassen und konnte bei bewölkten Himmel, wenig Wellengang und mit Polbrille mehrere Hechte Ü 1m sichten. So etwas habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt, alles voller Hechte, den Gummi vertikal genau vor dem Maul angeboten und keine Reaktion, mit dem Jig auf den Kopf gedängelt sind Sie weg geschwommen.
Telefonieren mal, wenn Ihr zurück seit.


----------



## maesox (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

fahre jetzt am kommenden Freitag. Ihr macht mir ja Mut..#t#t

Bin gespannt,was Eddy von der Woche berichten kann.




VG
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Matze,
wünsche dir und Eddy mehr Erfolg.
Irgendwann müssen Sie ja anfangen mit der Nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## maesox (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@Martin


Merk schon..es war verdammt schwierig!!

Wenn man natürlich mehr mit Hechte suchen beschäftigt ist,ist das hart.

Meine Zufersicht hat durch die letzten Beiträge jedenfalls ganz schön abgenommen,das muß ich zugeben

Vielleicht siehts ja aber nächste Woche schon wieder etwas besser aus|kopfkrat Wir werden sehen und vor allem kämpfen!!#6


TL
Matze


----------



## Hammer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hi, ich fahre auch Mitte Juli an die schwedische Schärenküste, nämlich nach "Vänevik", unterhalb von Oskarshamn! Wir haben dort ein Boot mit 10PS-Motor zur Verfügung u. wollen etwas schleppen.
Was meint ihr, was für Wobbler dort am geeignetsten wären ... wie tief sollten sie laufen?


----------



## Bjulebo (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hej!
Nun mal auch ein paar Infos von uns direkt aus Bjulebo. Es war ein langer, am Ende sehr kalter Winter, danach hatten wir wochenlang eisigen Ostenwind, der auch jetzt wieder da ist. Das heißt, das Wasser ist noch richtig kalt, derzeit sind es etwa 9°, vereinzelt in windgeschützten Buchten 12,5°. Dort werden schon ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse erzielt, aber insgesamt läuft´s mit dem Hecht noch nicht gut. Das hören wir auch von anderen, aus Västervik oder aus Gamleby.
Aber so ist es einfach, die Natur legt die Spielregeln fest, der Mensch hat darauf noch keinen Einfluss. So werden in diesem Jahr diejenigen, die etwas später kömmen die Gewinner sein, im nächsten Jahr kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
Hej da
Björn


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Klar, nur müssen dazu auch Hechte da sein - wir konnten nur sehr wenige Fische sehen.....




Hallo Martin,
die Fische sind da.
Die ersten drei Tage habe ich meine Hot Spots abgefischt, mit bescheidenen Fangergebnisse. 
Ferner haben wir versucht die Fische zu finden und neues Terrain betreten, auch hier mit geringen Erfolg.
Mitte der Woche war ein Wetterumschwung, es war bewölkt und hatte in strömen geregnet, die Erwartungen bei der Ausfahrt waren sehr gering und siehe da, egal in welcher Bucht wir angelten, spätestens der zweite Wurf wurde mit einem Hecht belohnt.
So konnten wir in drei Stunden zu zweit über 20 Fische fotografieren, danach waren wir total durchnässt und sind zurück gefahren. 
Am Steg angekommen, sind unsere Kameraden los und hatten einen genau so guten Fangerfolg.
Und was soll ich sagen, einen Tag später der ganze Spuk wieder vorbei.
Ferner hatte ich ein Erlebnis in einer Bucht mit null Wellengang und ohne geringster Wasserspieglung wo wir mehrere gute Hechte (auch ü 1m) sehen konnten.
In dieser Bucht war ich auch noch die nächsten zwei Tage und konnte keinen Fisch landen.


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hammer schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre auch Mitte Juli an die schwedische Schärenküste, nämlich nach "Vänevik", unterhalb von Oskarshamn! Wir haben dort ein Boot mit 10PS-Motor zur Verfügung u. wollen etwas schleppen.
> Was meint ihr, was für Wobbler dort am geeignetsten wären ... wie tief sollten sie laufen?



Das Schleppen ist an den Schären verboten.


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> echt - konnten aber einige andere Boote beobachten, die Wobbler geschleppt haben....



Sehe ich auch immer, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.#6


----------



## Hammer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wie tief laufend empfehlt ihr die Wobbler? 
Mal ne Frage zu den "Zalt"-Wobblern: Das sind reine Oberflächenwobbler?


----------



## Hammer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> in den Buchten hast Du eh meist mit Kraut zu kämpfen... da machen nicht so viel Freude....




Hä? Wen und wie du meinen? |uhoh:


----------



## Hammer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Achso ... Sind Zaltwobbler Oberflächenköder?
Und wie verhält es sich mit dem Angeln auf Köderfisch vom Boot aus in den Schären?


----------



## Harry0080 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Martin,

ich fahre in einer Woche nach Bjulebo. Weche Köder kann Du für die Küste empfehlen?

Danke + Gruß
Harry


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Mensch Harry |uhoh: !

Jeder weiß doch das im Frühjahr in den Schären Gummifroschimitate und  Mausimitate am besten laufen |peinlich .
Ich dachte eigentlich das du als erfahrener Angler darüber

Bescheid wüsstest  #q !!!

Gruss    Ralfi  |muahah:


----------



## Harry0080 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Ralf,

ich hoffe nicht, dass Du wieder 2 Hechte hintereinander legen mußt, damit Du auf Deinen Metershecht kommst. :m

Man wird ja noch mal fragen dürfen, womit derzeit gut gefangen wird. 

Ich kenne da so ne Geschichte vom Asnen.... mußten wir nicht später für Dich extra die Köder nachkaufen, weil Du auf die erste Empfehlung nicht gehört hast.... so ähnlich war das doch, oder?

P.S. Der Frank will es mit Boilies versuchen. Vielleicht sollten wir Ihm am Montag nochmal erklären wohin wir fahren.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Caine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Also, ich bin gerade zurück von einer Woche Hechtangeln bei Västervik. Wir waren 7 Kerle und haben ca. 70Hechte gefangen. Der größte war 86cm, aber die meisten waren 55-75cm. Weiterhin konnten 2 Barsche, 2 karpfenähnliche Fische (ich glaube Sieg genannt) und 1 Hornhecht verhaftet werden. 

Ködertechnisch kann ich den Zalt nur empfehlen. Metallic blau war gerade bei Sonnenschein der Hammer Wobbler. Weiterhin lief es auch mit dem Bomber Long A (metallic blau). Die anderen fängigen Köder waren meist im Barschdesign (Gummifisch sowie Wobbler). 

Ausführlicher Bericht und Fotos folgen noch. Alles in allem war es ein fantastischer Urlaub in einer schönen Landschaft!


----------



## Caine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Habt ihr geschleppt???
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, 10 Fische pro Nase in einer Woche, das klingt schon recht "übel"... und ich hätte gedacht, dass es mit meinen ca. 50 St. schon "schlecht" war.....
> 
> Barschdesign war auch die "begehrteste" Köderfarbe - dort kamen die Attacken am ungestümtesten - bei anderen Farben, haben sich die "Brüder" den Jerk nur angesehen und sind dann wieder abgedreht....


 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass von den 7 Jungs 4 dabei waren, die vorher noch keinen Hecht gefangen haben. Bei denen lief es die ersten 2 Tage überhaupt nicht. Ansonsten hätte ich mir auch mehr versprochen. Es gab auch viele Nachfolger und es war nicht ganz so einfach die Fische zu finden, da sie wetterabhängig immer woanders standen.


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Fische zu finden war auch unser größtes Probelm - Heute hier Morgen da und Übermorgen ganz woanders
> 
> Und in keiner Bucht kamen mehr als max 4 - 5 St ... wenn überhaupt....
> 
> Aber wir hatten geiles Wetter und das hat den schlechteren Fangerfolg, zumindest teilweise, wieder wett gemacht#6



Hallo Martin,
warst du schon öfters in Bjulebo mit Robert?


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hi Leute, ich fahre ja Mitte Juli für eine Woche nach "Vänevik/Päskallavik" an die Schärenküste und möchte so gut wie möglich vorbereitet sein. Mir steht dort ein kleines Motorboot mit einem 10PS-Motor zu Verfügung. Da mir leider kein Echolot zur verfügung steht, wollte ich mal von euch wissen, ob es besser ist, "weiter draussen" zu angeln? Und wie sieht es mit der Angelei mit Naturködern aus in den Schären? 

Bitte um viele Tips u. Ratschläge, damit meine erste Woche in Schweden etwas von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird 

BTW: Der See "Hummeln" liegt ja ziemlich in der Nähe ... kann man dort gut vom Ufer aus oder von Stegen aus angeln?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Mit Oberflächenködern die Buchten abklappern, viel Strecke machen - damit sollte es gehen. Ich halte wenig davon lange an einem Platz zu warten, lieber Strecke machen... Echolot braucht man m.M.n. nicht unbedingt, viele gute Stellen wie schnellströmende Bereiche mit großen Steinen im Wasser oder flache Buchten neber tiefem Wasser erkennt man auch so...


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mit Oberflächenködern die Buchten abklappern, viel Strecke machen - damit sollte es gehen.




Kannst du mir ein paar empfehlen bitte?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir haben mit Jerkbaits am besten gefangen, gut gingen z.B. Piketime Buffalo und Perch


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kann das sein, daß die teuer sind ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ansichtssache, ich finde nein?

Beim Jerken hat man gerade mit Oberflächenködern ja sehr wenig Absisse, und diese Köder überstehen sonst so ziemlich alles, gerade wenn sie im flachen Wasser mal auf einen Steiin aufschlagen hatte ich mit den Piketimes noch nie Probleme, bei anderen Modellen waren da Totalschäden mit bei...


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

OK, dann werde ich mir davon mal welche besorgen und testen. Danke schonmal ...

Mehr Tips?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Zalt-Wobbler gehen auch gut, oder auch der CastaicRealBait in 6" oder 9"

Beides führte ich wie einen Jerk mit der Jerkrute, Schleppen ist an den Schären verboten, soll aber angeblich auch gute Ergebnisse mit diesen beiden Modellen bringen.


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich hatte schonmal gefragt, aber dazu noch keine AW erhalten:

Zalt.-Wobbler sind auch Oberflächenköder?


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ausschließlich mit "top" Ködern gefischt, sonst meist "medium"




Was meinst du mit TOP-Ködern?


----------



## Kark (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich war auch die erste Maiwoche in den Schären südlich von Västervik.
Es lief wie bereits hier von einigen erwähnt auch relativ zäh. Ich will mal behaupten das die Bestände deutlich zurückgegangen sind. Aber immernoch viel, viel besser als in unseren Breitengeraden.
Ich konnte 51 Hechte erwischen, wovon fast alle leider in dem Bereich von 45-65cm waren. Ansonsten hatte ich einen 70iger, 2 mal Ü80, einen 92iger und meinen ersten Meter. Top Köder waren Jerkbaits mit denen ca 90% unserer Fische gefangen wurden. Ansonsten geht auf Gummi auch immer was.
Der Kollege der mit mir dort war und bereits das 7 mal in diesem Gebiet konnte lediglich ca. 35 Hechte fangen wovon der größte nur 70cm hatte.
sein bisher mit abstand schlechtestes Schwedenergebnis. Normalerweise hatte er immer so ca. 80-120 Hechte in der Urlaubswoche mit vielen guten Fischen (Ü80 und Ü90).
Naja was soll man sagen....irgendwie wird es überall nur schlechter...kenne kein Gebiet dem man nachsagt das es besser geworden ist #d


----------



## Hammer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

OK, dann habt  ihr mich defenitiv von diesen Ködern überzeugt! 51 Hechte in einer Woche *kopfschüttel* Alter Schwede  
Und dann vom Boot aus ... geschleppt oder wie? Ja ich weiß, soll ja verboten sein. Habe aber oft gelesen, dass es dennoch getan wird ...


----------



## Kark (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ne, alle Fische wurde in Buchten gefangen. Die meisten und besten Fische in Wasstertiefen von max. 1,5m. Ab und zu auch mal an Kanten wo es von ganz Flach auf 2-3m ging mit Gummi. 
Schleppen ist absolut nicht meine Welt. Buchten anfahren und werfen was das zeug hält war die Devise :q

51 Hechte war vllt zu diesem Zeitpunkt ganz gut, aber was sonst so in den Schären vor einigen Jahren für ambitionierte Angler mit ein wenig Ortskenntnis möglich war eher unterer Durchschnitt. Ganz besonderes größenmäßig.

Gruß

Kark


----------



## avoelkl (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@Martin

Gibt`s von Schweden noch einen kleinen Reisebericht mit Bildern? Bin echt gespannt. Hab mich bei Robert fürs nächste Jahr schon angemeldet;-))

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Hechtilein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich fahre am 17. Oktober für 11 Tage hoch. 

Bin schon heute gespannt wie es läuft. War vor nen paar Jahren mal Ende Oktober in Västervik. Da lief es mehr als zäh. Das Problem waren damals die Heringe die sich schon in die Schären gezogen hatten.

Ist sonst noch jemand von Euch oben zu der Zeit???


----------



## marlin2304 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 17. Oktober für 11 Tage hoch.
> 
> Bin schon heute gespannt wie es läuft. War vor nen paar Jahren mal Ende Oktober in Västervik. Da lief es mehr als zäh. Das Problem waren damals die Heringe die sich schon in die Schären gezogen hatten.
> 
> Ist sonst noch jemand von Euch oben zu der Zeit???



Wo fährst du hin, Västervik direkt oder nach Bjulebo?
Bin eine Woche früher dort.


----------



## Hechtilein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ja, direkt nach Bjulbeo!!!

Wär auch gerne 1-2 Wochen vorher gefahren. Leider konnten wir den Urlaub nicht verschieben.


----------



## juma (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Leuts

Habe vor über einer Woche eine Anfrage bei www.bjulebo.com

gestellt.....und bis heute noch keine Antwort |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dauert das immer so lange ?????


#h#h#h

MfG JUMA


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



juma schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts
> 
> Habe vor über einer Woche eine Anfrage bei www.bjulebo.com
> 
> ...



Ruf Frank doch mal an, Nummer steht auf der Bjulebo-Seite.


----------



## knaacki2000 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Also ich fahre seit vielen Jahren im September / Oktober nach Västervik und kann nicht behaupten, dass es schlechter geworden ist. Aber nicht jedes Jahr ist gleich gut!
2008: Mit zwei Mann in einer Woche ca. 115 Hechte - davon an einem Tag 42 - allerdings nur Hechte zwischen 55cm - 85cm.
2007: Deutlich weniger Hechte (72) aber Maße zwischen 50 - 97cm
2006: In einer Woche 94 Hechte bis 102cm

Im letzten Jahr mussten wir die Hechte ordentlich suchen - viele Buchten waren wie leer - aber in anderen Buchten standen die Hechte wie gestapelt.

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang noch, das im letzten Jahr aufgrund Ostwind sehr hoher Wasserstand in den Schären zu verzeichnen war und die Hechte dann an Stellen stehen, wo sie normalerweise eher nicht zu finden sind (wurde uns vorab als Tip schon von einem schwedischen Bekannten mit auf den Weg gegeben). Wir wolltenes erst nicht glauben - wurden aber eines besseren belehrt....


----------



## Fagelforser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo eddyguru, als du 50km unterhalb von Västervik warst müßte das schon fast auf höhe von Oskarshamn gelegen sein. Ich habe dort ein Haus 40km im Landesinneren und suche noch eine gute Stelle zum Meeresfischen. Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Ich kenne eine Stelle bei Drakskär am Viran, habe dort aber noch nichts gefangen.
Gruß der Fagelforser


----------



## marlin2304 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Noch vier Wochen und dann geht es wieder da hoch die Hechtlein ärgern.:vik:


----------



## Hechtilein (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jau, in 4 Wochen fahre ich schon durch Schweden!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, lasst uns mal wissen was so ging!

Zu der Zeit bin ich dann auf Rügen, mal sehen was die deutschen Hechte so machen...


----------



## maesox (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg!!

Werde an euch denken!!|rolleyes#h






TL
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, lasst uns mal wissen was so ging!
> 
> Zu der Zeit bin ich dann auf Rügen, mal sehen was die deutschen Hechte so machen...



An welchen Bodden gehts?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Momentan gehen wir davon aus ab Schaprode zu fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ansonsten müssen wir sehen ob wir das im Notfall kurzfristig noch ändern...


----------



## marlin2304 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Schaprode ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für verschiedene Bodden.
Von da aus könnt ihr in den Wieker-Bodden fahren, der ist ein bisschen windgeschützt. Habt ihr beim Fuhrmann gebucht, wenn ja mit Guiding oder nur die Boote?
Würde mich auch über einen kleinen Fangbericht freuen.


----------



## marlin2304 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg!!
> 
> Werde an euch denken!!|rolleyes#h
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze,
danke dir!
Wann fährst du wieder hoch?


----------



## Hechtilein (14. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich werde mein bestes geben!!!!

3 meiner Kumpels fahren am Mittwoch für 10 Tage nördlich von Västervik in die Schären, mal sehen was bei denen so läuft......


----------



## marlin2304 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Ich werde mein bestes geben!!!!
> 
> 3 meiner Kumpels fahren am Mittwoch für 10 Tage nördlich von Västervik in die Schären, mal sehen was bei denen so läuft......



Hast du eine genaue Adresse wo deine Kumpels gebucht haben?


----------



## Hechtilein (15. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Habe Dir eine PN geschickt!!!


----------



## Caine (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Eine Empfehlung von mir, falls ihr das noch nicht berücksichtigt habt:

In den Schären muss man immer mit Steinen unter Wasser rechnen, die kaum sichtbar unter der Oberfläche lauern. In kritischen Gebieten hatten wir immer jemanden vorn am Boot stehen, der mit einer Polbrille das Wasser absucht. Sobald er etwas sieht, gibt es ein Signal an den Mann am Außenboarder. Der muss schnell reagieren und den Motor aus dem Wasser ziehen, sonst könnte die Schraube leiden. 

Ansonsten Petri!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Sehr guter Tip Martin!

Meine wichtigste Schären-Erfahrung: Fische suchen! Wenn man sie findet kann man klasse fangen, wer stur an einem Platz bleibt fängt wenig bis nix. Beim aktiven Angeln mit Kunstködern haben wir meist entweder sehr schnell gefangen oder sind bald darauf weitergefahren, Boote die eher stationär ein kleines Gebiet abgefischt haben waren meist wesentlich erfolgloser.


----------



## Hechtilein (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Und mit möglichst vielen verschiedenen Ködern experimentieren.

Irgendwann sollte es dann laufen!!!

Viel Spaß und laßt ein paar Fiche für mich drin, ich fahre in 3 Wochen hoch!!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich habe fest gestellt, dass dunkele Köder besser fangen.
Bei Wobbler ist Barschdekor ein Garant.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wünsche Euch Fischers viel Spass und Erfolg.#h

Gutes Boot mit Motor ist die halbe Miete, übrigens ist das Schleppen dort verboten und auch nicht Fängig.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Leute,
Habe gerade den ganzen trööth hier durchgelesen und war ja eigentlich ganz interessant leider konnte ich nicht alle informationen finden die mich so interessieren.
ich fahre an diesem samstag bis zum 10 okt. nach Karlskrona (Hassnö)
leider habe ich keine direkte leitung dorthin, somit würds mich interessieren wie es mit der aktuellen situation dort aussieht. (wetterbedingungen, fangergebnise etc.)
gibt es irgendetwas spezielles worauf ich acht geben muss ?? ist mein erstes mal schweden.
vielen dank erstmal.
Mfg Gilles


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an...

Meine Erfahrungen bei Frank stammen aus dem Frühjahr, da haben wir in den sich aufwärmenden Buchten am besten gefangen. Allerdings war es auch sehr deutlich das wir teilweise 10 Buchten nacheinander keinen Biss hatten und dann in 2 Buchten 10 Hechte, also haben wir sehr viel gesucht, sind ständig unterwegs gewesen und haben nach Spots gesucht. Das war bei uns der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, einige andere Angler die zeitgleich da waren und eher stationär auf kleine Gebiete beschränkt gefischt haben hatten wesentlich weniger Fisch. Die meisten unserer Fänge hatten wir schon recht nah zum offenen Meer hin, vor allem die großen Fische. 

Die Location ist auf jeden Fall top, ich komme da sicher wieder malk hin. Wenn ich Deinen bericvht so lese aber vermutlich eher im Frühjahr!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bei unjs war der Unterschied deutlich, an den zum Meer hin offenen Buchten haben wir mit Abstand am besten gefangen. Sind allerdings morgends auch 3/4 Stunde mit Volldampf gefahren, die Fänge haben uns entschädigt. Bei der Rückfahrt haben wir oft noch einige Stops eingelegt, dabei aber wenige und meist nur recht kleine Fische gefangen, so das wir am Ende auch den Rückweg voll durchgefahren sind.

Riesige Flächen vor der Haustür stimmt, aber da hatten wir kaum Fische, wie eben die meisten anderen auch. Deswegen haben wir gesucht und dann halt auch gefunden...

Nächstes Mal wird es besser!


----------



## marlin2304 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Schöner Bericht.

Je weiter von Bjulebo weg, umso besser werden die Fänge.
Der Herbst ist eine gute Zeit. War dieses Jahr zum ersten mal im Frühjahr nach der Laichzeit in Bjulebo und habe nicht wie sonst im Herbst gefangen.
Dieses Jahr hatten aber auch andere Angler die ausschließlich im Frühjahr nach Bjulebo fahren eher bescheidene Fänge.
Ich bin auch bald wieder dort und werde berichten wie es war.


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Kernie,

das Abschlachten von kleinen Hechten sehe ich auch oft genug.
Wenn Frank das mit bekommt, schickt er die Angler ohne wenn und aber wieder nach Hause.
Ich persönlich entnehme ab und zu nur ein paar Barsche zum Abendessen.

Mir ging es die ersten male in Bjulebo so wie dir. So ein schönes Gewässer und dann noch in den Schären, da müssen Hechte sein.
Habe meine Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Desperados (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo bin gerade eben zu hause angekommen, war wie gesagt auch in schweden (Hasslö) und in den inneren schären war echt nix los und desto weiter wir rausgefahren sind desto besser wurde es rund um bolö und Aspö waren die fänge einigermasen. 
wir konnten in 14 tagen (2 mann) +/- 150 Hechte fangen leider nix über 96cm.
wenn in den inneren schären überhaupt was gebissen hat dann hauptsächlich kleinvieh.
Von Barschen oder sonstigen Fischen jeglicher form, keine spur.
anscheinend lief es letzes jahr bei meinem angelkollegen dort schon schlechter (200 fische in 14 tagen mit 2 mann) Vorletztes Jahr waren wie in den ganzen 10 jahren zuvor weit über 400 hechte drin. im durschschnitt zwischen 80 und 90 cm.
da wir aussschlieslisch catch and release dort betreiben und sonst eigentlich nicht viel dort geangelt wird eigentlich eine schwer verständliche entwicklung des bestandes


----------



## petered (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Desperados,
kannst Du mir weiterhelfen? Darf man in den Schären (Västervik etc.) eigendlich auf Hechte Schleppangeln? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Auflagen oder Bestimmungen? Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus München. Peter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Nein, schleppen ist in den Schären verboten.


----------



## Desperados (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

genau, schleppangeln ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## petered (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Beisammen, vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Wieviele Seemeilen muss man denn zur Küste Abstand halten, dass man schleppen darf? 10 SM? 
Vielen Dank an alle 
Peter


----------



## petered (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf was willst Du denn überhaupt schleppen... innerhalb der Schären ist das Schleppen jedenfalls kpl. verboten....



Hallo Martin, ich würde gerne auf Hecht schleppen. Wo hört denn das Schleppverbot auf? Wie viele Meilen zur Küste bzw. zu den Schären muss man denn Abstand halten?

Gibt es hier klare Regel? Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

VG Peter


----------



## petered (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> kannst es ja versuchen - aber schildere dann auch bitte die Strafen, die Dir die Schwedische Küstenwache aufgebrummt hat Verbote sind dazu da, eingealten zu werden....



Hi Martin, anscheinend hast du meine Frage überhaupt nicht verstanden. Lies bitte nochmal genau was ich geschrieben habe, denn deine Antwort hat mit meiner Frage überhaupt nichts zu tun. Peter


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Guten Tach,
wir sind seit Samstag leider zurück aus Schweden. Wir konnten insgesamt 38 Hechte in 4 Angeltage zum Fotoshooting einladen, aber keiner größer als 80cm. Von den 38 Hechte habe ich 30 gefangen. Meine zwei Mitangler, meine Frau und mein Kumpel (Gelegenheitsangler) haben sich öfters eine Auszeit gegönnt. 
Ich muss aber erwähnen, dass wir nur einen Tag von morgens bis abends gefischt haben, ansonsten nur ein paar Stunden. Wegen Sturm mussten wir sogar einmal das Fischen abbrechen, mit Mühe und Not sind wir nach Bjulebo gekommen.
Ansonsten war es wie immer erholsam und schön.

Schön war es auch, Christian ( Hechtilein )ein Boardi beim Bier kennen zu lernen.

Ein paar Freunde, die eine Woche zuvor in Bjulebo waren, konnten beim Hardcorefischen zu Viert nur 20 Hechte fangen. Sie hatten allerdings auch bestes Hechtwetter erwischt, warm, wolkenlos und keine Wellen.

Für 2010 haben wir bereits wieder gebucht.


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Hechtilein (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich bin seit gestern auch wieder da!!!

Leider konnte ich nur einen Tag rausfahren zum fischen. (Es bringt einfach nichts mit seiner schwangeren Freundin nach Schweden zu fahren........) Bin an diesem Tag schonmal kein Schneider geblieben. War aber nichts dolles.

War das erste mal dort, hat mir trotz alledem super gefallen.

Werde im nächsten Jahr nochmal einen Anlauf mit meinen Kumpels starten!!!

Ist immer schön wenn man dann nebenbei auch noch sieht das es Leute gibt die genauso bekloppt sind wie man selbst. 
Danke fürs Bierchen, Kai!!! 
Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder.......


----------



## hechtangler_tom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wer hat denn am Samstag den Cyril Chauquet auf DMAX gesehen? Hat von euch schon jemand erfolg in tieferen Gewässern mit Gummifisch gehabt? Ich muss sagen, der Typ vom Västervik Fishing Camp war schon sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Marco 1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo zusammen !

Hat es schon mal jemand auf Dorsch oder MeFo im vorderen Schärengebiet versucht?


----------



## Hechtilein (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ne Meerforelle hatte ich mal als Beifang auf Zalt!!!

Sonst aber nicht, ich denke da muß man weiter rausfahren!!


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Marco 1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Hat es schon mal jemand auf Dorsch oder MeFo im vorderen Schärengebiet versucht?




Blankaholm ist in der nähe von Bjulebo, dort soll ein Fluss in die Schären münden, in diesen Bereich soll es im Frühjahr gut für Mefo sein.


----------



## Marco 1 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Danke für die Hinweise, dieses Gebiet erscheint mir doch recht jungfräulich für diese Angelei.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Blankaholm ist in der nähe von Bjulebo, dort soll ein Fluss in die Schären münden, in diesen Bereich soll es im Frühjahr gut für Mefo sein.



Hallo,

ja das Flüsschen gibt es. Jedoch sind Meerforellenfänge eher Zufallsfänge. 
Bechtet die Fischereigrenze, das Ganze ist etwas schlecht beschildert. Die Fischereogrenze beginnt da wo das Schild ankern verboten ist. Daneben befindet sich ein viel kleineres Schild -Angeln verboten!

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (4. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

das mit den Mefos hatte ich auch schon mal. Drei kapitale sonnten sich in einer flachen Bucht. Waren mit nichts zu überlisten. War aber im Gebiet der Hauptfahrrinne.
Aber die ziehen eh überall rum.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Hechtilein (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Habe heute Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!!!

Fahre vom 15.05. bis 22.05. nach Bjulebo!!!!

Noch jemand da zu dem Zeitpunkt?????


----------



## marathon-kiku (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Habe heute Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!!!
> 
> Fahre vom 15.05. bis 22.05. nach Bjulebo!!!!
> 
> Noch jemand da zu dem Zeitpunkt?????



Jep, ich bin auch da, für uns wird es Pemiere sein in den Schären...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/vick.gif
Gruß

Chris


----------



## marlin2304 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jupp, meine Kumpels aus Kassel sind zur dieser Zeit auch da oben.


----------



## Hechtilein (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann sind ja lauter Nummernschilder mit KS da oben...... 

Fühlt man sich ja "fast" wie zu Hause!!!!


----------



## juma (28. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin Moin

Wir sind auch vom 15-22 Mai da........:vik:

mit 6 jungs und 2 damen........:q:q:q


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo leute!!

Ich plane gerade mit einem kumpel den schweden urlaub 2010! Wir haben auch die schären ins auge gefasst!!! Kann mir einer von eich ein paar links zu guten hütten geben!! Damit wir uns das ganze mal anschauen können!! Wir wären schären neulinge und natürlich über tipps dankbar! Wie tief ist es in den schären, was für köder sind bevorzugt einzusetzen und wie tief sollten diese laufen!!! Also immer raus mit den tipps!! Reise termin wäre höchstwarscheinlich der september!!!!
Schon mal danke!!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

http://www.ferienhaeuser-in-schweden.com/


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

http://www.bjulebo.com/


----------



## wuiki (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

http://lysingsbadet.vastervik.se


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Super schon mal danke dafür!!! Wenn noch einer tipps hat immer her damit!!! Freue mich drüber!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## Krüger82 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo leute!!

Mich würde interessieren wie tief es in den schären so ist! Was für köder werden hauptsächlich gefischt!!! Wir werden wohl im september hinfahren!! Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer was zur tiefe sagen kann, könnte dann meine köder besser drauf abstimmen!! Also leute die schon mal da waren bitte melden oder gibt es irgendwo im netz gewässerkarten wo die tiefe verzeichnet ist??? Wenn mir einer helfen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar!Da noch keine antworten kamen noch mal die frage!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## wuiki (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo!

Ich war bisher 2-mal in Västervik(Lysingsbadet....dort ist auch das Västervik-fishing camp).
Ködertechnisch kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
Gummifische 16cm aufwärts in den farben: grün glitter, blau glitter, fluo farbene mit blauem, grünem oder schwarzem rücken.
die schären sind bekannt für ihr flaches wasser (daher auch sooo viele Inseln), es gibt natürlich auch tiefe bereiche bis über 20m wassertiefe. interessante stellen sind flachwasserbereiche, unterwasserinseln, plateaus.
daher viele jerkbaits und flachwasserwobbler einpacken.
gut gingen buster jerks und salmo slider.
gewässerkarte habe ich hier, aber leider nicht digital.....du bekommst sie aber im västervik fishingcamp.

wenn du noch weitere fragen hast kannst du mir gern auch eine nachricht schreiben!!
hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen helfen!

mfg wuiki


----------



## MOORLA (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

hey leute...

habe nur mal ne kurze frage...   ... wenn man in västervik zum angeln will und mal so ne woche schöne fische fangen will... mit wie viel geld pro person muss man rechnen?

danke für eure auskünfte!!

lg
alex


----------



## Hechtilein (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kommt immer auf die Personenzahl an!!!!

Kilometer mäßig ist ja fast das gleiche, wohnst ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke.......


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Zu den Kosten kann ich nur sagen, wir fahren schon seit Jahren mit 3 Mann nach Schweden (Asnen usw.)

Unsere Abrechnungen lagen immer bei ca. 500-600€ für alles.

Top Haus, Boot mit Motor, Essen Trinken, Mautgebühren und Sprit.

Ich hoffe Du hast jetzt eine kleine Preis Vorstellung bekommen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## breidi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo alle zusammen,
auch ich will dieses Jahr im Juli in die Schären von Schweden , östlich von Söderköping. Mein erstes mal , Schweden im Sommer und der Region.
Ich will mein Boot mitnehmen, bin auch schon am suchen nach einer Unterkunft.
Kann mir mal jemand was zu der Gegend und zu den Fischen sagen.
Danke im voraus
Breidi


----------



## Turtle82 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo zusammen,
wir Fahren im September in das Schärengebiet ca. 20km Südlich von Västervik. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es dort in der Zeit mit den Fängen aussieht und welche Köder man mitnehmen sollte?
Dann vielleicht noch eine dumme Frage braucht man im Schärengebiet eine Angelerlaubnis oder ist dort das Fischen frei?

Danke für die Antworten 
Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## Flow82 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Zum angeln kann ich schon mal sagen in den Schären (Küstengewässern)  braucht man keinen Angelschein  und keinen Bootsführerschein. 

mfg Flow82


----------



## Necrologe (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Erstmal hallo an alle, bin neu hier!

ich fahre vom 8. - 15. Mai nach Ankarsrum, ca. 20 km landeinwärts von Västervik in ein Haus direkt am Langsjön. Hat hier jemand auch Erfahrung mit speziell diesem See oder den Seen in der Umgebung gemacht oder sind hier alle nur im Schärengebiet unterwegs?
Achja gibts da auch Fließgewässer in der Nähe, wollte gerne auch mal auf Forellen gehn?

MfG  Nils


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Necrologe schrieb:


> Erstmal hallo an alle, bin neu hier!
> 
> ich fahre vom 8. - 15. Mai nach Ankarsrum, ca. 20 km landeinwärts von Västervik in ein Haus direkt am Langsjön. Hat hier jemand auch Erfahrung mit speziell diesem See oder den Seen in der Umgebung gemacht oder sind hier alle nur im Schärengebiet unterwegs?
> Achja gibts da auch Fließgewässer in der Nähe, wollte gerne auch mal auf Forellen gehn?
> ...




Soweit ich weis ist der Löngsjön Bestandteil eines Fliesgewässers. Desweiteren gibt es mehrere größere Fließgewässer in der weiteren Umgebung. Mal Google bemühen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## bennson (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Zu den Kosten kann ich nur sagen, wir fahren schon seit Jahren mit 3 Mann nach Schweden (Asnen usw.)
> 
> Unsere Abrechnungen lagen immer bei ca. 500-600€ für alles.
> 
> ...



wow günstig !

Wir haben zu 4 :

14800 SEK Haus 2 Wochen
4400 SEK 15 PS 2 Wochen
1400 SEK 5 PS Motor 2 Wochen
-------------------------
20600
-------------------------
   2123€
+ 120€ Brücken
-------------------------
2243 €  je Person = 560 €
-------------------------
+Sprit
+Essen und Leben


----------



## juma (4. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin Leuts

Ich fange langsam an zu schwitzen.....wenn ich mir das Wetter 

in Västervik anschaue.....

Da ist es noch extrem kalt ....und ich mache mir sorgen das im

Mai noch kein Angeln möglich sein wird.....:v

Sind von eurer Seite da schon Erfahrungswerte oder mache

ich mir zu recht sorgen......

Wir sind vom 15-22 Mai da........mit 6 MANN und 2 Damen da


MfG Juma


----------



## Hechtilein (4. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bis dahin ist eisfrei!!!

Das geht jetzt schnell!!!!! Verfolge das Täglich auf der Webcam von der Old Bay. Das Eis wird täglich weniger.


----------



## sigdir (5. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist eisfrei!!!
> 
> Das geht jetzt schnell!!!!! Verfolge das Täglich auf der Webcam von der Old Bay. Das Eis wird täglich weniger.



Moin Hechtlein,

könntest du die Page mit der Webcam hier mal posten..??

Grüsse
Mathias


----------



## Kark (5. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hier ist ne Seite mit zwei Webcams aus Västervik (Klick)...ich schaue auch schon jeden tag. Bei mir geht es aber erst am 13. Mai los, und da bin ich relativ sicher das alles weg ist und die großen Damen so langsam in den schönen flachen Buchten eingetroffen sind :q

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Hechtilein (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Genau die Seite habe ich gemeint!!!

Ich denke noch so eine Woche dann sollte das schlimmste überstanden sein.


----------



## Kark (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du Pech hast, sind die Damen dann schon wieder weg - letztes Jahr um den 1. Mai hatten über 90% schon abgelaicht und waren "dünne Schläuche".... die meisten waren schon wieder weg
> Ich hoffe mal, dass sie dieses Jahr ein paar Tage später dran sind



Ja war letztes Jahr auch ab dem ersten Mai in der Gegend und muss dir wahrscheinlich zustimmen. Ich bin zunächst davon ausgegangen dass die noch nicht abgelaicht hatten da die wenigen großen die wir gefangen haben noch nicht durch waren mit ihrem Geschäft. Deshalb der spätere Termin dieses Jahr. Ich glaube aber mittlerweile, dass es doch anders war. Die wenigen Großen waren nur noch die Nachzügler der Rest schon wieder weg. Der anderen Hechte waren alles nur Pumpen...
Ist hier jemand so mehr oder weniger Experte und weiss wie lange sich die besseren Hechte nach dem laichen noch in den Buchten aufhalten?

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Kark (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ziehen nicht auch im Frühling die Heringe in die Schären? In vielen Buchten war auf jeden fall so einiges an Kleinfisch nur Großhecht war Fehlanzeige. Wenn das dieses jahr wieder so ist muss man sich eine andere strategie suchen...man wird es ja nach 1-2 Tagen wissen was so in den Buchten geht.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Hechtilein (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir haben im Mai auch teilweise sehr gut über den Krautfeldern gefangen.

Das A und O ist und bleibt trotzdem - Strecke machen!!!


----------



## Kark (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Folgen die großen Hechte dann nicht den Heringen in die Ostsee, da diese dort ja auch nicht so salzig ist??



Ansich ja, ist ja fast so wie auf den Bodden. Ich hatte die Vermutung das die Hechte zumindest so lange in den Buchten stehen wie die Heringe oder so....aber leider zu wenig tatsächliche Erfahrung in den Schären. Ihr seid ja früher dran als ich. Berichtet dann mal was so ging und wie der aktuelle Laichstatus so war...

Grüße

Kark


----------



## senne (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wie sollen denn die Hecht in die vereisten Buchten kommen|uhoh:#d
Oh man hoffentlich taut es noch auf.


----------



## Hechtilein (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich mußte um diese Zeit auch schon 2x meinen Urlaub verschieben!!!


----------



## mad (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nein, da wird nix verschoben!! Und wenn ich mit dem Bunsenbrenner eigenhändig das Eis auftaue



richtig!!!!#h

Jägermeister ist schon eingekauft und der rest auch schon
wir fahren und fangen auch, da bin ich mir sicher!!!:q


----------



## mad (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

servus martin,

habe auch jeden tag dort geschaut und in den letzten tagen ging das eis im hafen schnell weg.#h
sollte noch beim frank bisschen eis sein dann gehts die tage sicher auf.

wir fahren und genau heute in 2 wochen sitzen wir im boot.#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Drücke euch die Daumen, grüßt mir die Muttis!

Und trinkt mal einen schönen Hörnerwhiskey für mich mit!


----------



## padotcom (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Guten Morgen!

Gibts denn hier jemanden, der Ende Mai in Bjulebo ist?
Ich werde vom 29.05. bis 05.06. dort sein. Mein erstes Mal.
Ich fahr mit der Familie hoch, werde also zum Fischen alleine raus fahren.


----------



## Hechtilein (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

War im Herbst da, ist echt klasse dort.
Super Häuser, super Boote.
Mal sehen vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr nochmal.


----------



## marlin2304 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> War im Herbst da, ist echt klasse dort.
> Super Häuser, super Boote.
> Mal sehen vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr nochmal.



Buch im Herbst, da bin ich auch wieder da.#h


----------



## Hechtilein (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Buch im Herbst, da bin ich auch wieder da.#h



Wann willst Du denn hoch????

Unsere Maitour mußten wir leider absagen.


----------



## Kark (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Oh Mann!!
Ich bin in vier Wochen da...kann es auch schon kaum abwarten 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Krüger82 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich fahre mit einem freund im september nach Bjuleb!! Fahren dort zum ersten mal hin und sind sehr gespannt und voller vorfreude!!!!

Mfg


----------



## padotcom (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Kark schrieb:


> Oh Mann!!
> Ich bin in vier Wochen da...kann es auch schon kaum abwarten
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Dann lass mir noch Fisch da. Ich bin ab 29.05. da. Kannst ja noch mal berichten, wenn du wieder da bist. Ich bin auch sowas von gespannt.


----------



## Kark (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Diese Woche ist ja das Eis endlich verschwunden und im Moment sind es Tags über >10°. So langsam sollten die Hechte in den Buchten eintrudeln und dann anfangen zu Laichen.
Wie lange dauert so ein Laichgeschäft in einer Gegend 2-3 Wochen ca.?

Grüße

Kark


----------



## marlin2304 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Wann willst Du denn hoch????
> 
> Unsere Maitour mußten wir leider absagen.



Ich bin in der ersten Herbstferienwoche oben.


----------



## Hechtilein (20. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu spät!!!

Mir reicht es noch vom letzten Jahr, war mir einfach zu kalt und windig. Werde mal zusehen das ich eventuell die Woche vorher hoch komme.

Erstmal sehen was mein Sohnemann und mein Fräulein davon halten und ob meine Kumpels überhaupt Zeit haben........


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu spät!!!
> 
> Mir reicht es noch vom letzten Jahr, war mir einfach zu kalt und windig. Werde mal zusehen das ich eventuell die Woche vorher hoch komme.
> 
> Erstmal sehen was mein Sohnemann und mein Fräulein davon halten und ob meine Kumpels überhaupt Zeit haben........



Stimmt ja, dein Frauchen war ja in anderen Umständen letztes Jahr.
Glückwunsch zu deinem Sohnemann.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu spät!!!
> 
> Mir reicht es noch vom letzten Jahr, war mir einfach zu kalt und windig. Werde mal zusehen das ich eventuell die Woche vorher hoch komme.
> 
> Erstmal sehen was mein Sohnemann und mein Fräulein davon halten und ob meine Kumpels überhaupt Zeit haben........


 
Dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Babies sollten einen nie vom Angelurlaub in Schweden abhalten. Hab auch vor 7 Wochen Nachwuchs bekommen und Ende Mai geht es wieder mit Frau und Kind und Kumpels ins heilige Land.


----------



## Hechtilein (24. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Danke erstmal für die Glückwünsche, hoffentlich wird er ein genauso verrückter Hechtangler wie der Vater....... 

Das stimmt, lasse mich davon auch nicht abhalten. Es kam leider ein bißchen viel dieses Jahr auf einmal, deswegen mußte ich leider meinen Maitrip absagen. Ich denke aber ab dem nächsten Jahr geht das alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang.....


----------



## jimmie8882 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hej... 

hab im Forum mal nach Västervik Beiträgen gesucht und bin hier gelandet. Hab mal nen bisschen mitgelesen und wollt jetzt auch mal "Guten Tag" sagen, denn für den Herbst suchen vier Leute noch was nettes zum Hechtangeln |supergri


----------



## schimme87 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo zusammen, fahren heuer auch das erste mal in der Zeit von 15.5 bis 22.5 nach Bjulebo. Kann es kaum mehr erwarten
Da ja einige aus dem Forum zur Zeit in Schweden sind, wollte ich mal nachfragen wies zur Zeit da oben aussieht? Sind die Hechte noch in den Buchten?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für alle Antworten und viele Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald,
schimme87


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@ schimme87

Bin genau nach Dir da...lass noch was drin ;-)

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Martin Obelt war vor kurzem da, die Fänge waren wohl nicht berauschend. Denke wenn er es sieht wird er sich hier vielleicht mal melden...


----------



## padotcom (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ schimme87
> 
> Bin genau nach Dir da...lass noch was drin ;-)
> 
> Gruss Matthias



Wann denn genau? Bin ab 29.05. auch da. #h


----------



## minden (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....Vom Campbetreuer haben wir die unschöne Nachricht bekommen, dass im letzten Jahr sehr viele Gruppen vor Ort waren, die "O-Ton" jeden Schwanz abgeschlagen haben. Es gab heftige Diskussionen und einige mussten -erst nach Aufforderung durch die Polizei- das Camp verlassen!!
> Über die Nationalität sage ich nichts - nur es waren Keine Deutschen oder "Russen"!!
> 
> Unser beschlich fast der Eindruck, dass dieses schöne Revier "kaputtgefischt" wurde!


 
Ich weiss ja nicht genau wo ihr wart, aber genau das knüppeln war bei uns auch schon letztes Jahr ein Problem. Wir haben zwar noch ca. 80-90 Hechte Pro Mann gehabt in einer Woche, aber auch nur bis unter 90cm, Schnitt eher 60-65cm. Zu den Farben und Ködern kann ich auch selbiges sagen...ich habe bestimmt 90% meiner Fische auf ein und demselben Jerk gefangen gehabt, nen RedHead-Buster Nachguss...


Zum anderen traurigen Thema:
Die Einheimischen Schweden sind gaaaanz schlecht auf diese Leute zu sprechen, genau aus dem Grund weil scheinbar selbst solche Gewässer Schaden nehmen, wenn die ganze Zeit "Knüppel aus dem Sack" gespielt wird. Das wiederum hat a) folgen für die Fischer und b) natürlich auch für die Leute, doe dort Häuser anbieten...wirklich ätzend das zu viele Leute nicht mit der Natur umgehen können und das "Nach mir die Sintflut"-Denken fest verankert haben....wenns hier nichts mehr zu holen gibt, dann ziehen wir halt weiter:v:r


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Frank ist gestorben???

Oh, das tut mir leid, war ein netter Kerl...

Das Recourcen begrenzt sind haben manche leider noch nicht verstanden, das letzte Mal als ich da war hat eine Gruppe mal ~200 Barsche an einem Tag gefangen und abgeschlagen. "Macht nix, Barsche hat es hier genug!". Klar, Hechte auch. Früher...

Es ist ja fast überall zu erkennen, das nahe an den Camps schon bald nach deren Errichtung kaum noch Fische gefangen werden. Egal ob das Schweden, Irland oder sonstwo ist, dieser Einfluß ist überall gleich.

Wir hatten mal einen Guide in Irland der Stein und Bein geschworen hat das die Fischerei an "seiner" Seenplatte zusammengebrochen ist als dort neue Hütten mit eigener TK-Truhe errichtet wurden... Manche haben dann wohl erst so richtig losgelegt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das glaube ich, Barsche zuppeln nachdem wir das Boot festgemacht hatten war ein Spaß. Erschreckend wenn selbst die nicht da waren.


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Hechte dieses Jahr aufgrund des harten und langen Winters erst später erscheinen... Wäre schlimm, wenn eine Kühltruhenangler, ein solches Traumrevier zerstören würden....


----------



## minden (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@Martin
jau, dann waren wir in der selben Ecke....
Dieses Jahr hats nicht geklappt bei uns,..aber scheinbar haben wir nicht viel verpasst....


----------



## Kark (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich bin ab Ende nächster Woche dort in der Ecke und werde dann mal berichten wie es war.

@ Minden

wir haben uns ja letztes Jahr am Hafen mal getroffen wenn dich noch erinnern kannst...

Grüße

Kark


----------



## minden (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jau ich meine...du oder dein Kollege war n Bekannter von Thomas..oder so

Man die Welt is klein...drück euch die Daumen...wie gesagt, wir habens dieses Jahr net geschafft....):


----------



## Jedag (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Also, ist wohl keine Seltenheit mit den rapide zurückgehenden Hechtbeständen. In den letzten 2 Wochen waren insgesamt 3 große Artikel in der Schwedischen Zeitung (nein, keine Angelzeitung). Betroffen sind die ganzen Schären bis ganz Runter Västervik und Co. Selbst die Berufsfischer beschwerden sich schon und haben keinen einzigen Hecht mehr im Netz. |gr:


----------



## padotcom (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das das in einer Saison kaputt geangelt worden sein soll. Vielleicht spielt da auch wenig der Frust über schlechte Fänge eine Rolle. 

Es gibt doch da in Bjulebo 2 Anbieter. Bei welchem wart ihr denn da, Martin. Die Vornamen sagen mir leider nichts. Ich fahr da dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal hin. Und wieso schreibst du Camp? Ist das ein richtiges Fishing Camp da? Sowas wollt ich eigentlich nicht. Und ist auf den Webseiten auch nicht als solches erkennbar. Kannst mir gerne auch per PM schreiben. DAnke!


----------



## schimme87 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo an alle,
erst einmal Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Werd natürlich auch mal ein Fazit abgeben nachdem  wir zurück sind.
Hoffe auch, dass es die Hechte nach dem langen Winter erst noch in die Buchten treibt!
Zum Thema "knüppeln":
 Gerade der Fischbestand ist doch ein Hauptgrund um eine Schwedenfahrt zu unternehmen und ein unvergesslichen Woche zu erleben. Denn wo anders hat man schon die Chance 100 Hecht in einer Woche zu fangen Indem jedoch solche Kühltruhenangler alles abschlagen, zerstören sie sich gleichzeitig ihr Hobby!!!
Ich denke wenn man den ein oder anderen Hecht mal zum Abendessen mitnimmt, dürfte dies kein problem sein.Aber  200 Barsche an einem Tag, das ist echtmal Raubbau an der Natur...


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Martin, Du magst recht haben, dass der Raubbau der letzten Jahre zu einer starken Dezimierung des Bestandes geführt hat. Ich bin auch über viele Jahre in Norwegen unterwegs und merke auch dort einen starken Rückgang direkt an den Hot Spots vor den Anlagen, die Anfahrtswege werden immer weiter. Aber ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es in einem Gebiet von einem aufs andere Jahre zu einer kompletten Dezimierung/ fast Ausrottung des Bestandes  gekommen ist.
Ich hoffe echt, das der lange Winter seinen Teil dazu beträgt, dass die Hechte erst später kommen.

Gruss Matthias

PS Hier sieht man das die Jungs am Bodden vorallem die Guids mit Ihren eigentlich in Deutschland verbotenden C&R einen guten Job machen, den die Bestände werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser...


----------



## Zalt (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich würde mich vorerst nicht allzu verrückt machen. 
Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren mind. 1x jährlich in die Schären zum Angeln und habe auch immer Sternstunden erlebt. Irgendwie wurde es jedes Jahr besser, bis eines Jahres der Einbruch kam! Ursache meiner Meinung? Das Wetter! Wir hatten einen Kälteeinbruch ohne gleichen aus dem Norden ! 6 Angler fingen 38 Hechte in einer Woche! Das war ein Frust und wir stellten ähnliche Vermutungen an!

Daraus haben wir gelernt und freuen uns , wenn wir überhaupt wieder ordentlich fangen. Vor dem Urlaub schraube ich meine Erwartungen auch extrem runter! Nach dem Frustjahr wurde es erheblich besser. Wobei zu festzustellen ist, dass zum Ende des Urlaubs die Fänge immer
wurden.  
Ich weiß, dass die Schären super Fänge zulassen. Doch auch jedes Jahr, immer so zur gleichen Zeit, ist das Fischen anders! Oft fingen wir in Ecken, wo wir noch nie einen Biss hatten. Andere bekannte Hotspots waren tot! Mal war ein Jahr der Köder mit Farbe X der Hammer, andere Jahre waren neue oder andere Farben der Renner. 

Wir hatten schon Anfang Oktober noch stellenweise 19°C Wassertemperatur, letztes Jahr 4. Oktoberwoche 6°C! |bigeyes

Wir gehen nun jedes Jahr mehr oder weniger mit einem sogenannten Expeditionsgeist ans Angeln. "Mal sehen, wo wir die Hechte dieses Jahr kriegen". Oftmals fahren, probieren fahren, probieren usw.! Nur soviel: Beim letzten Aufenthalt legte ich nach ca. 20 Urlauben meinen 1. persönlichen Schneidertag hin. Das passiert! 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch Abschlagen diese Gewässer so kurzfristig leerfischen kann. Auch wenn ich sehr argwöhnig das Verhalten einiger Angler beobachte. Diese kommen zum Teil auch aus dt. Regionen und unserem östl. Nachbarland. Die Vermieter achten aber nunmehr mehr auf Kühltruhenangler als noch vo 10 Jahren! Aber: Würden ALLE Vermieter geschlossen nicht nur auf die Miete, sondern auch auf die Entnahme der Angler achten, dann wären diese Angler aus den Schären verschwunden! Warum gibt es in Fereinhäuser hier und da noch Kühltruhen? 

Ich warte erstmal ab und erkläre die schlechten Fänge mit dem langen Winter und dem "ewigen" Eis in diesem Jahr. Natürlich werde ich den Hechtbestand anhand von Fangmeldungen beobachten und bedanke mich sehr für die kurzen Erlebnisberichte!


----------



## Kark (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich denke auch, dass ein großes Faktor die Laichzeit ist. Wenn man zu früh da ist und die Hechte gerade Laichen dann liegt die Futteraufnahme nahezu bei null.  Wenn man zu spät da ist und die Laichzeit seit einigen Wochen zu Ende ist, sind die größeren Fische auch wieder aus den Buchten verschwunden Richtung offenes Wasser.
Ich will wirklich hoffen, dass das Revier nicht schon halbwegs tot ist... wir geben der Ecke da dieses jahr die letzte Chance. Ansonsten muss man sich wahrscheinlich immer weiter nach Norden orientieren um noch einigermaßen gut zu fangen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@ Martin

Wie warm war denn das Wasser ?
Waren die Heringsschwärme schon an der Küste ?

Gruss


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Danke für die Infos !
Mal schauen was uns dort erwartet ;-)


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

Wassertemperatur zwischen 6,7 und 7,5 Grad.
Der Hering beginnt nun in die Schären reinzuziehen.
Große Schwärme, aber Beislaune gleich 0.
Vor ca. 2 Wochen hatte das Wasser schon mal über 10 Grad.
Hechte scheinen mit dem Laichen durch zu sein.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Zalt (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr wirklich ein sehr, sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt. :c

Team Boddenangeln schreibt auf der Seite http://ruegen-lachse.com/news.html (bitte berücksichtigen: Die hatten Guides!)

_u.a. Bei der Schwedentour 2010 in den Schärengarten von Oskarshamm wurden bei sonnigem aber auch kühlen Wetter 475 Hechte bis 98 cm überlistet. Einige der besten Buchten funktionierten zwar nicht so wie in den letzten Jahren, die Fänge waren mit 45 Hechten pro Angler in 6 Tagen zufriedenstellend. _


Die Guides in Västervik informieren wir folgt auf der Internetseite: http://www.hechtangeln-schweden.de/news_de.html

_#c_
Eine Male war ich im Mai vor Ort und stellte fest, dass das große Fressen im Flachwasser schon vorbei war. Das Wasser hatte jeweils fast 15°C. Vielleicht geht es jetzt erst richtig los! 

Ich lass mich aber nicht beirren und fahre nächstes Jahr trotzdem Ende April. Nicht jeder Winter wird so hart sein.....


----------



## Norweger2000 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Martin, aber warum sollte gerade in Bjulebo wenig Fisch sein, den ich glaube das auch bei den anderen Camps sehr viele Fische in den letzten Jahren abgeschlachtet wurden ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Kark (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Und damit so solche Mengen an Fisch gefangen werden um ein Gebiet zu zerstören müssen die "Schlachter" ja richtige Experten in Sachen Schärenangeln sein. Denn auch an den Schären hängen die Trauben oftmals sehr sehr hoch.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nächste Woche bin ich nicht sooo weit von Bjulebo und lasse das mal auf mich zukommen. Urlaub ist gebucht und der Rest wird sich zeigen. Ansonsten muss man sich im nächsten Jahr dann einen andern Abschnitt der Schären mal zu Gemüte führen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Norweger2000 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

OK, dann magst Du recht haben... besteht der Vertrag noch ?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Kark schrieb:


> Und damit so solche Mengen an Fisch gefangen werden um ein Gebiet zu zerstören müssen die "Schlachter" ja richtige Experten in Sachen Schärenangeln sein..............
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kark




Hallo Kark,

ja die gibt es und sind Vogel des Jahres in D.
Vor 20zig Jahren bin ich das erste Mal hierher gefahren. Da gab es noch keine Kormorane, oder nur sehr wenige, und Fisch ohne Ende.
In dem Maße wie die Kormoranbestände gewachsen sind sind die Fischbestände zurückgegangen.
Sicher sind auch die Angler zum großen Teil daran beteiligt. Wenn ich daran denke was hier manchmal abgeschlachtet wurde.#q Bei einigen ging alles über die Schlachtbank. Da stand wirklich der Verkauf des Filets im Mittelpunkt um sich den Urlaub zu finanzieren. Das waren dann die "Sportfreunde" welche hier mit Kühlanhängern und Gefriertruhen aufschlugen.
Aber was sind vieleicht 2000 Angler, von denen sich zum Glück die wenigsten so Verantwortungslos benehmen, gegen 
10 000ende Kormorane. 
Siche spielen auch Umwelteinflüsse eine Rolle, aber ich denke eher untergeordnet.


Gruß
Detlef


----------



## jimmie8882 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Vorneweg will ich sagen, dass es für mich nichts schöneres gibt, als den ersten guten Fisch, abends auch in der Pfanne zu haben. 
Bei solchen von Euch beschriebenen Massakern, hat aber sicherlich jeder von uns mehr als eine Träne im Auge! 

Schonmal jemand von Euch in Kommunikation mit solchen Raubbauern getreten? Argumentation? Würde mich brennend interessieren... 

Wir haben eigentlich geplant im Herbst ins Gård zu fahren, macht mir keine Angst...


----------



## padotcom (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das habe ich gerade auf einer der weiter oben stehenden Webseiten gefunden. Lässt ja hoffen. Ist aus Västervik.

Zitat:
Am 4.05.2010 haben unsere drei italienische Gäste 4 Hechte über 1 Meter gefangen. Nach einer zweiwöchigen Flaute beißen die Fische besser. Das Ablaichen ist fast zu Ende, jetzt darf die Fressorgie beginnen!!! Die Wassertemperatur ist zwischen 6 und 14 Grad Celsius. Zur Zeit nehmen die Fische gerne weiße Gummiköder und Jerkbaits in Naturdeko.
Zitat Ende.


----------



## J.R. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo liebe Schwedenfreunde.
Ich möchte einen aktuellen Bericht abliefern.
Wir waren zu Zweit für 2 Wochen in Bjulebo.(24.04.-08.05.2010)Wassertemp. 6-11Grad
Unser Fangergebnis war mehr als dürftig.
Insgesamt in 14 Tagen mit zwei Anglern ca.16 Hechte.
Der Grösste!!!!! hatte 65cm.Über die anderen möchte ich lieber nicht berichten.
Ich war jetzt zum siebten mal in Bjulebo und egal ob Frühjahr oder Herbst, die Fänge werden kontinuierlich schlechter.
Die Hechte haben eine Einheitsgrösse.Es scheinen ganze Jahrgänge zu fehlen.Die Fische sind Köderscheu und der Angeldruck in diesem Gebiet ist extrem hoch.
Ich möchte keinem die Vorfreude auf einen schönen Schwedenurlaub verderben aber hier doch einmal meine persönlichen Erfahrungen einbringen.
Ein freundliches Petri Heil


----------



## Krüger82 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich fahre mit einem freund im september das erste mal dahin und ihr macht mir nicht wirklich mut!!!!

Mfg


----------



## padotcom (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit einem freund im september das erste mal dahin und ihr macht mir nicht wirklich mut!!!!
> 
> Mfg



Ich fahre in 2 Wochen das erste Mal nach Schweden. #6


----------



## schimme87 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo J.R.,

wir sind ab kommenden Samstag oben. Kann es nicht doch sein, dass die Fische noch nicht mit dem Ablaichen fertig waren/sind und, wie auch schon angesprochen, die hechte erst jetzt mit dem großen fressen beginnen?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Kark (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wenn es weiter so gute Nachrichten aus Bjulebo gibt kann das Camp bald dicht machen!
Västervik wird schon seit ewigen Zeiten extrem befischt und es wird trotzdem jededs Jahr gute gefangen. Es sind nur 30km von Bjulebo entfernt....irgendwie komisch

Wenn sich so langsam da oben nichts tut dann tun mit die Campbetreiber ein bisschen Leid.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das ist aber eigentlich immer und überall so, der Befischungsdruck lässt eben mit der Entfernung nach...


----------



## J.R. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bei unserer Anreise war vor der Brücke noch Eis.Bei der Abreise waren schon die Friedfische am ablaichen.
Von laichenden Hechten war nichts zu sehen.Wir haben auch keinen Laich im Kraut gefunden.In den Buchten standen nur kleine Hechte die vor den Ködern reißaus nahmen.
Ich hoffe das alle nach uns mehr Erfolg haben 
Gruß und setzt alles schön zurück.


----------



## marlin2304 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,
jetzt möcht ich auch ein paar Zeilen schreiben. Ein paar Bekannte von mir waren in der zweiten Aprilwoche in Bjulebo und da waren die Hechte im Laichgeschäft. Sie meinten ein bis zwei Wochen noch und dann wird es richtig gute Fänge geben. Mal sehen, weil jetzt in dieser Woche meine Kumpels da oben sind.
Ich selbst fahre auch schon seit Jahren nach Bjulebo und habe fest gestellt das die Fänge immer schlechter werden, egal ob Frühjahr oder Herbst.
Ich stehe in Kontakt mit Anglern die in Västervik und in Oskarshamn fischen, auch dort sind die Fänge rückläufig.
Selbst durfte ich letztes Jahr miterleben wie ein paar Angler (aus Ost-Europa) alles abgeschlachtet haben was am Haken hing.
Wir haben Sie darauf an gesprochen was das soll, als Antwort bekamen wir, Sie haben auch schließlich viel Geld für den Urlaub bezahlt.
Da Sie sich auch so daneben benommen haben, mußten Sie früher abreisen.


----------



## J.R. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Am Sonntag 25.04 morgens um 6Uhr im Flachwasserbereich direkt vor der Brücke befand sich eine dünne Eisschicht.
Deshalb musste mein Angelkollege mit dem Lindner vorfahren um das Eis
zu brechen.Ich habe mich mit meinem Kunststoffboot nicht getraut.
Nach der Brückendurchfahrt zeigte das Thermometer gleich 3Grad weniger an .
Auf der Rückfahrt war allerdings kein Eis mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Kark (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bekannte von meinem Kollegen sind seit Samstag in dem Camp. Alle 6 wirklich sehr gute Angler die auch gute Stellen in dem Bereich kennen. Es läuft echt mies. Es gab sogar für einige Schneidertage...der Glücklichste hatte nach 2 Tagen 12 Hechte. Alle anderen deutlich weniger.


----------



## J.R. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Mein Reden.
Wir sind auch keine Anfänger.
Wo wir vor ein paar Jahren Bisse ohne Ende hatten,fängt man Heute keinen Fisch mehr.
Wir haben Kilometer abgerissen und alle bekannten Stellen angefahren.Nichts!!!
Wir haben in 2 Wochen nur an 3Tagen Fisch gefangen.
Mir ist besonders aufgefallen, das man nirgends mehr in Ruhe 
angeln kann.Obwohl man schon mit zwei Booten in einer kleinen Bucht steht,kennen einige Angler keine Skrupel und fahren trotzdem noch in die selbe Bucht.
Auch das hat es früher so nicht gegeben.
Für die Zukunft von Bjulebo sehe ich echt schwarz.


----------



## juma (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin Leuts

Was genau müssen wir ins Navi eingeben um genau dort 

anzukommen ??|kopfkrat


Danke


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo, ich kenne zwar dieses camp nicht will aber auch mal ein paar zeilen schreiben.
Wir sind am 16.04. nach Loftahammer (Västervik) gefahren und waren da schon 5mal. So schlecht wie dieses Jahr haben wir noch nie gefangen. In den inneren Schärengürtel war an den bewährten plätzen kein einziger Hecht zu fangen, das Wasser war total trüb. Ein einheimischer sagte zu mir es wären Eiskristalle aber die Wassertemperatur lag bei 4grad. Eine Woche zuvor war noch alles Eisbedeckt sagte unser Vermieter. Vor drei Jahren konnten wir noch 360 Hechte in einer Woche fangen (nicht entnehmen!) und diesmal waren es 70 in 10 Tagen. Wir denken das wir einfach zu früh dran waren, es konnte kein Barsche keine MeFo und nichts anderes gelandet werden.


----------



## J.R. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Juma
Die Koordinaten lauten
57.626563
16.530476 
Ging bei meinem Navi nach dem ich die Koordinaten auf Schweden eingestellt hatte.
Adresse eingeben ging nicht.


----------



## Zalt (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Aktuell ist das Wasser in den äußeren Regionen wohl noch wärmer als in den inneren. 

Beispiel: Stockholm Wasser 6°C, Visby auf Gotland 10°C. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass erst ab ca. 7°C und darüber die Hechte laichen und damit ins Flache ziehen. 

Ich würde nach wie vor die nächsten Wochen bezüglich Fangmeldungen abwarten. Der Winter und das Eis waren extrem! 

Noch eine These: Bei uns sind aufgrund Schnee auf dem Eis viele Fische im Winter erstickt. Keine Sauerstoffbildung. Vielleicht müssen die inneren Schären auch erstmal richtig durch ordentlich Wind durchgemischt werden.....#cDann Pflanzen und Futter, dann Futterfisch (auch Hering), dann Hechte?
Alles hört sich an, als ob wirklich noch kein Leben im Schärengarten ist, was aber ganz natürlich sein kann.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hat jemand schonmal gehört das die Trübung von eiskristallen stammen kann?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

und wie habt ihr da gefangen?


----------



## J.R. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Das Wasser hat jedes Jahr nach der Schneeschmelze diese braune Farbe.Eingeschwämmter Humus (Huminsäure) aus dem Waldboden?
Das Wasser wird klarer je weiter man zu den Außenschären kommt.
Die Färbung ändert sich nur sehr langsam
Wichtig wäre nicht die Wassertemparatur sondern der PH-Wert.
Die Hechte die in diesem Wasser beißen liegen dicht am Boden und sind voller Blutegel.
Es kann ja auch sein, das es den Fischen in dieser Zeit nicht gerade gut geht und sie deshalb nicht in Beißlaune sind.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Sorry ich hab nicht das ganze thema gelesen, kannst mir ja mal nen link mit deinen bericht posten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Oh mann! Das arme Schweden! Bei uns war das selbe in grün nur die größe und menge etwas abweichend. Der schnitt lag so bei 75cm...


----------



## marlin2304 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da werden wir uns wohl für nächstes Jahr ein neuen Reiseziel suchen, oder ich fahr einfach ml wieder zu Abwechslung nach Norwegen.....|kopfkrat


Gutes Reiseziel, ich bin schon am Planen.


----------



## marlin2304 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Zalt schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr wirklich ein sehr, sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt. :c
> 
> Team Boddenangeln schreibt auf der Seite http://ruegen-lachse.com/news.html (bitte berücksichtigen: Die hatten Guides!)
> 
> ...




Mit den Schären bei Oskarshamn meinen die, die Gegent um Bjulebo. Sie übernachten in Blankaholm, wo auch die Touren gestartet werden.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

das kann nicht nicht in diesem Jahr gewesen sein, das Wasser hatte noch keine 15 Grad dieses Jahr, auch nicht im Slingsviken, an welchem Bjulebo liegt. 
Wassertemperaturen z.Z. 9 Grad in den Innenschären. War gestern nachmittag mal für drei Stunden los. Das Resultat sehr mager, mit 7 Hechten zwischen 40 und 75 cm.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



juma schrieb:


> Moin Leuts
> 
> Was genau müssen wir ins Navi eingeben um genau dort
> 
> ...




Falls es Dir hilft, hier mal der passende Ausschnitt zu dem hier meist genannten Camp:

Google Maps


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Offensichtlich muss man da unterscheiden zwischen diesem Bjujebo, von dem man einiges negatives lesen kann und dem Västervik Fishing Camp in dem beste Bedingungen herrschen. Einige Freunde von mir sind ab heute dort bis Sonntag und können mir dann berichten wie es in Västervik zurzeit ist.


 
Die Entfernung zwischen beiden Orten ist unter 20km, es fällt mir schwer zu glauben das dort alles anders ist? Aber sicher macht es auch einen Unterschied das einige der Angler aus dem Bericht ja wohl mit Guiding unterwegs waren, das sollte schon noch ein bisschen was ausmachen. Wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht...


----------



## padotcom (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kann mir auch wahrlich nicht vorstellen, das es zwischen Bjulebo und Västervik so gravierende Unterschiede in der Menge der Fische geben soll.
Und das die auf ihrer Webseite von Fängen berichten, ist doch logisch. Was glaubt ihr was passiert, wenn die da schreiben, das es keinen Fisch mehr gibt.

Ich hoffe das einige die aktuell da sind oder gerade wiederkommen, noch berichten. Mir ist schon ganz schlecht....

Bald gehts los.


----------



## Zalt (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Die Gewässer unterscheiden sich schon. Im Västervik Fishing Camp wird viel die sog. Old Bay angefahren. Die ist riesengroß und unterscheidet sich schon von einer typischen Schärenlandschaft. Die Fänge dort sind in Bezug auf Größe auch unterschiedlich, wenn man von Västervik mal einen Schärenausflug machte!

Bjulebo liegt weit hinten drin. 

Aber es stimmt schon, die müssen über Fänge berichten. Ich verfolge die Berichte schon einige Jahre und kann rauslesen, dass es bei denen auch schon besser zu dieser Jahreszeit lief. 

Ich bleibe aber dabei, es liegt am langen Eiswinter.

Freunde, Gelegenheitsangler,  von mir sind etwas nördlicher gerade unterwegs. Sie sind über die Fänge der ersten drei Tage erfreut. Fakt ist dort aber auch, dass sie eher in den äußeren Schären angeln.


----------



## padotcom (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habe mich sehr eingehend informiert über beide Camps. Und das Västervik Fishing Camp ist wohl in allen Belangen besser als das andere. Da ich ernsthaft Hechte angeln möchte habe ich mich persönlich ganz klar für Västervik diesen Sommer entschieden, wo verantwortungsbewusst und professionell geangelt wird. Aber das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob er nicht ein paar Euro mehr ausgibt und dafür beste Bedingungen vorfindet.



Genau....ob einer ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgibt und sich an den Fisch fahren lässt.
Ich bin da lieber ich selbst und vetraue auf meine Intuition. Kann ja auch spannend sein, das Gewässer erst zu lesen und sich dann um so mehr zu freuen, wenn es beisst. Natürlich möchte ich ernsthaft Hechte angeln. Und verantwortungsbewusst bin ich auch. Dazu brauche ich keinen Guide, der mir sagt wo ich meinen Köder hin werfen soll. Aber jeder wie er will. Ich muss keine hunderte Hechte fangen. Lieber ein paar selbst "gefundene" die man später in Erinnerung behält.

Mein Vergleich bezog sich mehr auf die Lokalität denn auf die Organisation.


----------



## Kark (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Klamotten sind halbwegs alle gepackt und heute am späten Nachmittag gehts los Richtung Schären in die Nähe von Västervik und Bjulebo. Morgen wird dann direkt geangelt .
Nach Pfingsten gibt es dann einen Lagebereicht wie es gelaufen ist.

Beste Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Andreas Lauschke (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Eigentlich habe ich als „Nichtangler“ in solch einem Forum ja gar nichts verloren, aber als einer der Verantwortlichen in Bjulebo möchte ich nach den neusten (und stellenweise nicht sehr schmeichelhaften) Wortmeldungen an dieser Stelle doch mal ein wenig Aufklärung betreiben. Allerdings nur was den Standort Bjulebo an sich angeht…

Bevor meine Schwester Sabine und ihr damaliger Ehemann Frank im Frühjahr 2002 hierher kamen, war Bjulebo ein völlig unbekanntes, weißes Fleckchen auf allen Karten – auch auf denen der Angler. Ziel der beiden war es eigentlich, in eine etwas ruhigere und naturverbundenere Zukunft aufzubrechen, und dieses herrliche Stückchen Erde schien alle dafür notwendigen Vorraussetzungen mitzubringen. Da man aber 60 ha Land und 30 ha Ostseegewässer nicht mal eben so aus der „Portokasse“ bezahlt, wollten sie mit der Vermietung von Ferienhäusern das notwendige Geld verdienen; ein Plan der mit viel Engagement (von Anbeginn auch schon mit von meiner Seite aus) umgesetzt wurde und relativ schnell Früchte trug. Da sich durch diesen Erfolg auch für mich und meine Familie die Möglichkeit bot, unser Leben in neue Bahnen zu lenken, zogen wir 2005 mit hierher und investierten in das Wachstum dieser damals noch aus 4 Häusern bestehenden Ferienanlage. Allerdings offenbarten sich relativ schnell gewisse Unterschiede in der Zielsetzung aller Beteiligten, während der eine Teil die Idylle nicht überfrachten (und damit letztendlich zerstören) wollte, träumten andere offensichtlich vom ganz großen Geld, das es hier zu verdienen gab. Als Ergebnis dieser differenzierten Herangehensweise gab es dann plötzlich zwei Firmen in Bjulebo, von denen die eine (wie zu erwarten) in rasantem Tempo weiter wuchs, während die andere in den Turbulenzen, die dieses Wachstum verursachte, schwer gebeutelt wurde (und noch wird).

Da Frank sich aber inzwischen nicht mehr rechtfertigen kann, will ich hier gar nicht weiter über ihn und seine Firmenpolitik sprechen; allerdings muss man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sonderlich intelligent sein, um abzusehen was passiert, wenn man als Vermieter 50 Wochen in der allerbesten Angelsaison an eine polnische Reiseagentur weggibt. Oder was die Konsequenzen für die umliegenden Gewässer sind, wenn man im letzten Zipfel der inneren Schären eine _„kleine Flotte mit der größten Auswahl an der gesamten schwedischen Ostküste“_ (Zitat von seiner Webseite) ansiedelt. Was erwarten denn die Leute eigentlich, wenn man auf einer Homepage nun insgesamt sieben Häuser mit einem Angelspezial bewirbt, und sich jeder anhand der Lage ausmalen kann, dass man dem Elend eigentlich nur noch davonfahren kann. Da schaffen es eigentlich nur noch ausgesprochene Nostalgiker an die einstmals propagierte Liebe zur Natur zu glauben und auf gute Fangquoten zu hoffen…

Die Argumentationen und voreiligen Mutmaßungen einiger Forenmitglieder über den hiesigen Bestand an Hechten, halte ich allerdings für überstürzt und zudem auch für sehr übertrieben. Als absoluter Laie wage ich es nur diese Meinung zu äußern, da mir hier ab und an recht kompetente Leute unterkommen, mit denen ich schon seit langer Zeit einen ehrlichen und offenen Umgang pflege!!! Allerdings gebe ich auch denen Recht, die über die Jahre eine gewisse tendenzielle Negativentwicklung bei den Zahlen und Quoten festgestellt haben. Und ganz ehrlich, es hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn ein derartig rücksichtsloses Marketing gänzlich unbemerkt geblieben wäre; letztendlich läuft es doch immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab und man macht sich nun auf zum nächsten Geheimtipp...

Die neuen Entnahmeregelungen für Hechte zeigen aber auch, dass dies kein regionales und nur auf Bjulebo zu begrenzendes Problem ist, und sicherlich wird es in den kommenden Jahren in dieser Hinsicht noch weitere Einschnitte in Schweden geben. Vernünftigerweise, kann ich da nur sagen!

Was übrigens den unseligen Vergleich zum Angelcamp in Västervik angeht, dem kann und will (zumindest kann ich das von Seiten der Nordic Resort AB behaupten) Bjulebo gar nicht das Wasser reichen! Wer in Sachen Angeln professionelle Betreuung und Voraussetzungen will, kann dieses dort sicherlich einkaufen - und ist ehrlich gesagt dort auch wesentlich besser aufgehoben. Bjulebo war von Anfang an nur eine kleine Ferienanlage, die ihre Existenz eigentlich den Sommerurlaubern und Familien verdankt. Und da diese sich auch ohne diese ganze Problematik bei uns sehr wohlfühlen, sei allen Schwarzmalern hier im Forum folgendes ans Herz gelegt: In Bjulebo gibt es auch noch ein Leben nach und vor den Anglern, und auch wenn ich unsere wenigen „Angel-Truppen“ inzwischen richtig gerne mag, bin ich doch froh, dass wir zu *jeder Zeit* ein sehr gemischtes Publikum haben. Und sollte Bjulebo als kleines Angel-Mekka jetzt nun seinen Reiz verlieren, kann uns dass eigentlich nur recht sein; denn vielleicht gibt es ja dann irgendwann wieder eine Zeit, in der man hier in aller Ruhe seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Genau so wie es einst einmal angedacht war…

Beste Grüße,
Andreas

PS: An alle die bis hierher noch nicht aufgegeben haben: Tut mir leid, ich wollte gar nicht so viel schreiben! Aber manche Dinge lassen sich eben nicht in einem Satz erklären…


----------



## padotcom (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Sehr, sehr gut.
Genau aus diesem Grund kommen wir Ende Mai zu Euch.

Viel Ruhe, viel Natur und wenn es gut läuft, ein paar schöne Fische. #6


----------



## jimmie8882 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Sicherlich teile ich die Frustration vieler, die weniger fangen als vor 5  Jahren. Viele Faktoren spielen eine gewichtige Rolle, seien es  Umwelteinflüsse oder osteuropäische Tiefkühlangler!

Ziehe ich in Deutschland zum Hechtfischen los, gibt es oftmals einen  Schneidertag nach dem anderen. Wenn ich dann hier lese, dass man nur 60 Hechte in einer Woche fangen konnte und keiner größer war als 85cm, dann muss ich gestehen, klingt das für mich traumhaft! 
Letzten Sommer waren wir bei traumhaftem Sonnenbrandwetter am Asnen und konnten mit vier Anglern in einer Woche 6 Fische überreden kurz mal Luft zu schnappen! 

Ich frag mich trotzdem ob die Tiefkühlangler, egal woher zu Hause als Ehrenbürger ins goldene Buch der Heimatstadt schreiben dürfen?! #q


----------



## waldschratnrw (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

@ Andreas Lauschke

VERY 
|good:


----------



## artur (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Andreas, ich wollte mit meiner Familie (Frau und 11 jähriger Sohn) in der Gegend um Bjulebo 2-3 Sommerwochen verbringen. Wie ist es dort mit Weißfischen? Kann man dort vom Steg aus (2 m Tiefe) anfütern und einige Weißfische fangen?
Herzliche Grüße, Artur.


----------



## Turtle82 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo in die Runde,
wir fahren Mitte September auch in die Schären. In die Nähe von Äskestock. So jetzt haben wir folgendes Problem uns fehlt ein Boot mit Motor. Gibt es dort Irgendwo ein Bootsverleih der zu der Zeit auch noch offen hat? 

Danke für Eure Antworten
Gruß Turtle82


----------



## Andreas Lauschke (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo Artur!

Eigentlich sollte man ja nicht über Dinge reden, von denen man nichts versteht. Und erst recht nicht in einem Forum voller Spezialisten...
Deshalb nur soviel: Weißfisch gibt es reichlich - was dann vom Steg aus möglich kann ich schlecht sagen. Meine Jungs (die werden wohl mal richtige Angler werden) sind oft mit der Stipprute unten zugange, fangen dort alle möglichen Fischlein, insofern sollte da wohl auch was gehen.

@ Turtle82
Beide Firmen in Bjulebo wären sicher bereit, dir gegen eine entsprechende Kaution ein Boot zu vermieten. Auf den Internetseiten findest du diverse Bootstypen und Motorisierungen, falls dir etwas zusagt solltest du einfach direkt über die Internetseite nachfragen. Äskestock ist ja quasi nur um die Ecke…


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Andreas Lauschke schrieb:


> Hallo Artur!
> 
> Eigentlich sollte man ja nicht über Dinge reden, von denen man nichts versteht. Und erst recht nicht in einem Forum voller Spezialisten...
> Deshalb nur soviel: Weißfisch gibt es reichlich - was dann vom Steg aus möglich kann ich schlecht sagen. Meine Jungs (die werden wohl mal richtige Angler werden) sind oft mit der Stipprute unten zugange, fangen dort alle möglichen Fischlein, insofern sollte da wohl auch was gehen.
> ...



schöne berichte! objektiv und glaubhaft!

und ja, hier gibt es viele spezialisten...#d


----------



## Kark (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gestern Abend von einer Woche Schärenangeln in der Nähe von Västervik (nicht Bjulebo) zurückgekommen.

Ich habe 47 und der Kollege 39 Hechte gefangen. 

Das die Stückzahlen nicht mehr so hoch ausfallen wie vor ein paar Jahren, damit haben wir uns schon im letzten Jahr abgefunden. Aber es gab ein weitaus schlimmeres Problem: die Größe!
Von den 86 Hechten waren nur 5 Stück ü70cm und der größte Hecht war 77cm....

Für uns war es aus genau diesem Grund vorläufig der letzte Trip an die Schären.
Es handelte sich immer um einen reinen Angelurlaub, und der steht und fällt für uns nunmal mit den Erfolgen. 

Beste Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Hechtilein (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Oh das ist hart. 

Es kann doch gar nicht sein das so ein Gewässer von heute auf morgen keine großen fische mehr "prodoziert". Gerade weil wir doch nun fast alle nach dem C&R Prinzip handeln.

Ich denke es hat einfach andere Gründe, mal sehen was hier noch in den kommenden Wochen geschrieben wird. Muß mir auch langsam mal Gedanken um den nächsten Trip machen.


----------



## minden (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> Es kann doch gar nicht sein das so ein Gewässer von heute auf morgen keine großen fische mehr "prodoziert". Gerade weil wir doch nun fast alle nach dem C&R Prinzip handeln.


 
Naja....ist dem so

@Kark...oh mansen...Mist...dann haben wir dieses Jahr dort ja wohl nicht viel verpasst.....

Naja,...aber immerhin ist die Landschaft der Hammer....


----------



## Sassone (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

bin ebenfall gerade aus den Schären zurück, und ich war direkt in Bjulebo... die von KARK gemachten Erfahrungen kann ich leider nur bestätigen.. 
auch bei uns gab es fast nur Fische bis 75 cm.... und die Stückzahl... naja, wenn man ein wenig suchte, waren 10 Stück pro Tag und Nase drin... aber nur wenn gut lief...
Der Vermieter bestätigte auch, dass im Vorjahr viele polnische Sportsfreunde da waren und sich fließig die Kühltruhen füllten...
Spass gemacht hats trotzdem...


----------



## juma (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Jep kann die aussagen bestätigen....ganz übel viele kleine 

Hechte.....und warum wohl......:c:c
Wir sitzen Abends unten am Wasser nach unserem ersten 

Saunagang und müssen dabei zusehen wie das polnische Boot 

zwei Hechte von 45 cm oder auch 48cm geschuppt und 

ausgenommen an uns vorbeiträgt :r:r:r

Und wenn man die Storys von Micha hört dann ist so etwas 

nur die spitze des Eisberges......#d#d


so schön es dort ist aber für mich das erste und letzte mal....


LG JUMA


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Man will ja nicht immer in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen, aber das mit diesem Raubfischen an allem was gefangen wird habe ich dieses Jahr auch am Sommen erlebt.

Alles, aber auch alles wird mit genommen, unglaublich.

Sind aber nicht nur Polen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann wäre es mal an der Zeit. in solchen Fällen nicht rumzujammern sondern die zuständigen Behörden zu informieren.


----------



## Kark (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich war nicht in Bjulebo und habe die Erfahrung mit den kleinen Hechten gemacht. Ich musste aber auch feststellen wie riesig und weitläufig der Schärengarten ist, was mich auf jeden Fall in der Behauptung bestätigt, dass Sportangler nicht der Hauptgrund dafür sein können. Auf den Sauerland-Talsperren wie z.B. dem Möhnesee gurken jeden Tag zig Boote rum und es wird auch eine Menge entnommen. Von der Größe sind diese Talsperren ein Hauch von Nichts zum Vergleich mit diesem Gebiet und es wird trotzdem noch etwas gefangen; auch Große. 
Da wo wir uns aufgehalten haben, haben wir so gut wie gar keine anderen Angler gesehen. Wir haben max. 6-7 andere Boote in der ganzen Wochen gesehen und wir sind da kreuz und quer rumgefahren. 

Es muss irgendwelche anderen Gründe wie z.B. ein Ungleichgewicht durch Umwelteinflüsse oder den Kormoran oder keine Ahnung....Sportfischer schaffen es definitiv nicht die Schären innerhalb von 4-5 platt zu machen.


----------



## Zalt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Man muss ja aufpassen, wenn man dazu seinen Senf gibt und noch Nationalitäten benennt. Deshalb lasse ich das weg, weil pauschalieren lässt sich das aus eigenen Erlebnissen sowieso nicht!

Nochmals: Für mich ist es unerklärlich, *dass Vermieter*

1. Fänge nicht kontrollieren 
und

2. Anglern Tiefkühlmöglichkeiten und Steckdosen für bekannte Anhänger (mit Truhe) zur Verfügung stellt, die diesen Raubbau erst ermöglichen!


Wir kann man sich als Nachbar (Andreas Lauschke) aufregen und die Schlächterei für u.U. 50 Wochen im Jahr  dulden, wenn man selbst u.a. von Anglern lebt. 


Was wird passieren? Schonzeiten wie im Kalmarsund, weitere Fangbeschränkungen! So werden die Behörden einschreiten!

Fakt ist: Als Gast benimmt man sich so, wie es der Gastgeber vorgibt! Betonung liegt auf VORGIBT! Im Västervik Fishing Camp fährste nach Hause, wenn du einen Hecht ins Haus trägst! 

Mal sehen, wie viele Angler sich noch neue Ziele suchen?


----------



## juma (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ja genau also wir haben auch zwei mal die woche fisch gegessen.....und bei 8 personen mußten jewalls 2 hechte dran glauben.....|uhoh:

Und verbieten lassen würde ich mir das schon gar nicht....ich habe einen mietvertrag für das ferienhaus und da lasse ich mich nicht wegschicken weil ich mir zwei Hechte zum Abendbrot mitnehme....basta


Und Hechte fange ich bei uns in Deutschland mehr als genug.....da muß man nix aus Schweden mitnehmen auch basta

MfG juma


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich glaube nicht das es hier um die Nationalität von Anglern geht.

Ich glaube auch nicht das es für einen gesunden Fischbestand ein Problem ist wenn der eine oder andere Fisch zum Eigenverzehr entnommen wird.

Problem sind die Idioten die kühltruhenweise Filets nach Hause bringen und verkaufen wollen, egal von wo die jetzt kommen. Und wenn davon Vermieter Kenntnis haben und nicht einschreiten liegt genau da das Problem.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Es gab auch mal einen gesunden Aalbestand und jetzt? Unser Vermieter hat uns erzählt das letztes Jahr Regensburger (ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen) bei seinem Nachbar eingemietet waren und diese 3 große Schöller Eistruhen voll Hecht gen Süden gefahren haben und so eine Wilderei kann selbst den gesundesten Bestand gefährten.
Der Schärengarten sollte in unser eigenen Interesse meiner meinung nach mal für ein paar Jahre in ruhe gelassen werden um sich reproduzieren zu können deswegen ist die Schwedische Ostseeküste für mich jetzt tabu! Wäre schön wenn ein paar von euch mitziehen würden denn nur so können auch unsere Kinder noch in den Schären Fischen.

mfg


----------



## PureContact (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Kurze Zwischenfrage, ich möchte dort vom Ufer aus angeln...

Ist das aussichtsreich oder kann ichs da gleich stecken?


Grüße Phil


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



PureContact schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, ich möchte dort vom Ufer aus angeln...
> 
> Ist das aussichtsreich oder kann ichs da gleich stecken?
> 
> ...



Geht auch ist aber bei weiten schwerer. Man muß mit dem Boot schon die Fische suchen und vom Ufer eben auch. Wirst auch was fangen aber deutlich schlechter als mit Boot.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Oft haben wir 5 Buchten hintereinander angefahren und mit 3 Leuten rundrum abgefischt ohne einen Biss. Dann die eine passende Bucht gefunden und Bisse bekommen. Zu Fuß wirst Du mit ein bisschen Pech eben erst mal die 5 "falschen" Buchten ansteuern, bist halt schon weniger flexibel als mit dem Boot. 

Aber Fisch wirst Du sicher dennoch fangen, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Muss allerdings sagen das ich bei meinem letzten Schweden-Kanuurlaub vom Ufer trotz täglichem Fischen wesentlich weniger gefangen habe als vom Boot aus.


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

moin moin, 
ich will in den sommerferien mit nem kumpel hoch nach schweden und da ich nicht wirklich erfahren bin wollt ich mal nach tipps und tricks fragen 

wo genau sollte man hinfahren?bisher steht nur västervik fest...außerdem würd ich gerne infos zu übernahctungsmöglichkeiten haben, wir sind nur zu zweit und beide noch schüler daher vor allem eins: billig!!

boot werden wir dabei haben und ein 5ps wird auch dabvei sein....reicht das??
was ist fängiger auf hecht? wobbler,blinker, gummifisch??

wie sieht das mit barschen aus??mit spinner vom steg aus oder wie kommt man am besten an stachelritter??

p.s.: damit es um das thema gar keine diskussion gibt...wir werden zwar auch fisch essen (lieber aber barsch  ) es soll aber eine angeltour werden kein massaker  

wäre sehr dankbar für brauchbare tipps, auch wenn fangergebnisse von 40 hechten pro person für mich zwar utopisch sind (ich hab überhaupt erst 4 gefangen  ) wären doch ein paar schöne fische nciht verkehrt 

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## juma (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich möchte keinem zu nahe treten oder alle über einen Kamm

scheren...aber viele osteuropäche Reisegruppen finanzieren ihren 

Urlaub über denn verkauf vom Fisch und zu denn Käufern

gehöhren auch Deutsche Restaurants.

Und das ist keine Vermutung....ich weiß es genau und das ist 

nicht nur ein Schweden oder Norwegen Problem .

Es gibt natürlich auch genügend Deutsche die so arm sind ,das 

sie einen zwei Jahres Vorrat an Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen 

müssen :v


----------



## avoelkl (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich war dieses Jahr auch mit in Bjulebo. Das erste mal in den Schären. Ich habe hier aufmerksam mitgelesen und mir lange überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben soll. Ich möchte aber dennoch zu einigen Punkten die hier angesprochen wurden mal meine Meinung zu dem ganzen kundtun.#h

1. Thema nur kleine Hechte: Ich habe in den 10 Tagen insgesamt 16 Hechte gefangen. Auch diese waren alle zwischen 40 und 75 cm. |gr: Aaaaber ich hate definitiv 2 Stück an der Angel (einer hat sich beim Sprung genau neben dem Boot verabschiedet) die nach Aussagen der restlichen Bootsbesatzung ziemlich sicher im 3-stelligen cm-Bereich bewegt haben. Und Mike und ich haben unter dem Boot im klaren Wasser 1ne Granate in ca. 4m Wassertiefe zusammen mit 2 kleineren Männchen über den Grund schwimmen sehen. Größe ca. 120 cm. Wie wir auf die Größe kommen. Ganz einfach. Die Hechtdame schwamm genau über unseren am Boden liegenden, zusammengeklappten Anker. Länge des Ankers ca. 40cm. Hecht gut 3x solang wie der Anker. Sie sind also drin.

2. Dieser Winter war extrem lange und kalt mit viel Schnee. Auf der Fahrt nach Bjulebo ist mir aufgefallen, dass fast alle Zuflüsse zu den Schären extremes Hochwasser hatten. Diese bringen eine braune Brühe (vermutlich Moorwasser) mit in die Schären. Daher auch im inneren Schärenbereich extrem braunes Wasser. Dieses Wasser soll vom PH-Gehalt relativ sauer sein (sollte mal gemessen werden) und als Gartenteichbesitzer weiß ich, dass Fische sich in so einem Wasser sich äußerst unwohl fühlen. Demnach auch deshalb wenig Lust verspüren einem Blinker nachzujagen.

3. Ein paar Posts weiter oben kam der Vorschlag mal für ein paar Jahre zu Schonung nicht in die Schären zu fahren. Ist wohl der totale Blödsinn#d, Sorry. Das Problem stellen nicht die "vernünftigen" Fischer dar, die vielleicht mal ein paar Hechte in einer ganzen Woche zum Eigenverzehr entnehmen, sondern definitiv nur die Leute, die ganze Kühltruhen mitnehmen um den Urlaub zu finanzieren oder die Großfamilie 1 Jahr zu ernähren. Und die würden ja trotzdem kommen. Hier kann nur der Vermieter knallhart durchgreifen und hier müssen auch die Vermieter durchgreifen. Denn wenn kein Hecht mehr da, dann kommen weder die Kühltruhenangler noch die "Vernünftigen" Im zweifelsfall sollten sich die Angelkollegen auch nicht mal Scheuen, die örtliche Polizei zu informieren, denn ne ganze Kühltruhe ist sicherlich mehr als 3 Stück pro Person und Tag. Was ich eh viel zu viel finde. 

4. Noch mal ein ganz andere Idee, warum die Großen Hechte vielleicht nicht mehr so häufig gefangen werden.

Bei uns am Gewässer gibt es Hechte, die sind wirklich Groß und jeder weiß wo die ihren Standplatz haben. Aber die kennen so ziemlich jeden Kunstköder schon auswendig an der Farbe und der Größe. Und lebender Köderfisch ist richtigerweise verboten (nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne bitte hier ne Diskussion darüber loszubrechen).

Kann es sein, dass durch C&R in den Schären (ist ja besser wie Kühltruhe) die großen Hechte vielleicht schon in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig mal gehangen sind und sich langsam merken wie Kunstköder und echtes Futter sich unterscheiden #c Wäre ja teorethisch möglich, oder.

Sonst kann nur die Zeit und eine tendenz über mehrere Jahre darüber Aufschluß geben, ob die Bestände sich verändern.

Eine provokante Sache möchte ich hier noch ins Rennen schmeißen. Und es ist einfach nur ein Denkanstoß. Wenn man schon C&R betreibt, dann sollte man mal überlegen, ob nicht wie beim Salmonidenangeln schon lange üblich und fast überall vorgeschrieben, mann die Wiederhaken auch an einem Drilling mit der Zange Plattdrückt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man dadurch nicht mehr Fische verliert und den Fisch beim Abhaken deutlich weniger verletzt. Und wenn man eh C&R betreibt kann es auch egal sein, wenn der Fisch sich das ein oder andere mal von selbst befreit wegen fehlender Wiederhaken #h#h


----------



## Andreas Lauschke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Zalt schrieb:


> Wir kann man sich als Nachbar (Andreas Lauschke) aufregen und die Schlächterei für u.U. 50 Wochen im Jahr dulden, wenn man selbst u.a. von Anglern lebt.


 
@Zalt - Sehr interessante Interpretation meiner Worte!!!

Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich mich nicht „aufgeregt“, sondern lediglich den fehlenden Weitblick und die etwas naiv anmutende Firmenpolitik meines verstorbenen Ex-Schwagers in Frage gestellt.

Und was deinen lapidaren und sehr unüberlegten Spruch mit dem „dulden“ angeht: An genau dieser Stelle offenbart sich mir recht deutlich, wie wenig greifbare Substanz solch ein Forum manchmal zu bieten hat. Ohne auch nur in Ansätzen zu wissen wovon du da überhaupt sprichst, urteilst du andere leichtfertig ab - wie so etwas geht werde ich wohl nie verstehen...


----------



## padotcom (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Morgen Abend gehts nun endlich los.
Mein erstes Mal in die Schären nach Bjulebo. Ich freu mich wie verrückt und werde selbstverständlich berichten, wenn ich zurück bin.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Martin und Sassone für die zahlreichen und ausführlichen Tipps!!! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann drücke ich euch mal die Daumen das ihr unsere pessimistischen Einschätzungen Lügen straft und gute Fänge habt!


----------



## jimmie8882 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Solange die Behörden keine Verbote aufstellen wird sich nicht dran ändern... Da würde eine Klausel im Mietvertrag helfen in Kombination mit den wachsamen Nachbarn. Ich denke sowas halt Zalt sich gedacht! So nach dem Motto: keiner sch***t da wo er isst!


----------



## Andreas Lauschke (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



jimmie8882 schrieb:


> Solange die Behörden keine Verbote aufstellen wird sich nicht dran ändern... Da würde eine Klausel im Mietvertrag helfen in Kombination mit den wachsamen Nachbarn. Ich denke sowas halt Zalt sich gedacht! So nach dem Motto: keiner sch***t da wo er isst!


 
Wir haben schon seit Anbeginn eine solche Klausel für „Kühltruhenangler“ in unserem Mietvertrag stehen - und diese auch stets vehement durchgesetzt. Unsere Angler wissen das und finden dass auch gut, lieber haben wir auf die ein oder andere Vermietung verzichtet, als uns kurzsichtig den Ast abzusägen auf dem wir sitzen. Umso schmerzlicher war es dann mit ansehen zu müssen, dass andere die Sache weniger konsequent angehen, und beim Geldverdienen einfach mal das Nachdenken vergessen…

Und was den „wachsamen Nachbar“ angeht, auch der muss sich trotz ehrenhaftester Motivation auf dem Boden der Rechtmäßigkeit bewegen! Bei genauerem Überlegen hätte „Zalt“ vielleicht festgestellt, dass ich weder die geschäftlichen Aktivitäten einer anderen Firma (auch wenn sie sich direkt vor meiner Nasenspitze befindet) im Vorfeld beeinflussen kann, noch deren Gästen dann im Nachhinein meine Regeln aufzwingen kann. Da die Entnahme von Fisch (auch wenn sie von verantwortlicher Seite nun endlich wenigstens etwas eingeschränkt wurde) nun mal nicht verboten ist, sind mir bis zu einem gewissen Grad ja die Hände gebunden. Also kommt es unterm Strich zumeist auf Verantwortungsbewusstsein des Einzelnen an, mit Radikalismus und Selbstjustiz kommt man am Ende ja auch nicht weit…

Zum Schluss noch meine ganz persönliche Meinung zum Thema „Fisch ins Haus tragen“ - bei uns darf auch weiterhin jeder der in der Lage ist einen (massigen) Fisch zu fangen, diesen natürlich auch verzehren. Keiner übertreibt dass, denn wer hätte schon Lust sich ein oder zwei Wochen lang von nichts anderem zu ernähren. Wir selbst essen auch mal Fisch, dass ist zum einen recht gesund, zum anderen ist man kein besserer Mensch, wenn man sich stattdessen ein Stück Schweinefleisch aus der Massentierhaltung auf den Grill haut. Der Bestand geht davon garantiert nicht zu Grunde, und so mancher Hecht der „zu tief geschluckt“ hat, stirbt da einen wesentlich sinnloseren Tod.
Ich denke Barsch, Hecht & Co sind genauso wenig nur die alleinigen „Sportgeräte“ der Angler, wie die Schären ein reines Angelgewässer sind, dass ohne die Riesenhechte seinen Reiz verliert. Solch eine sehr „spezielle“ Betrachtungsweise mag in einem Forum wie diesem durchaus passend sein, aber es gibt auch Menschen die Dinge ein wenig anders sehen und deswegen noch lange nicht verantwortungslos sind!

Andreas


----------



## jimmie8882 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wenn es solche Klauseln tatsächlich gibt - um so besser!
Das man aber im Fishing Camp keinen Fisch mit nach Hause bringen darf, um ihn zu verzehren, finde ich persönlich mehr als schade! 



> Västervik is a strictly catch & release camp and all  pikes must  														  be released and immediately put back in the water.



Barsch und Co darf man also entnehmen?! 
Was ist mit zu stark verletzten Fischen? 

Ich persönlich will auf keinen Fall auf meinen Urlaubshecht in der Pfanne verzichten müssen, spricht für Bjulebo - meine Ansicht!


----------



## Palerado (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Catch  & Release Camp...

Sorry aber das ist in meinen Augen auch eine absolut kranke Sichtweise.

Ich möchte sowohl Fisch im Urlaub essen, als auch einige Filets mit nach Hause nehmen. 
Ein Catch & Release camp würde für mich ausscheiden.

Eine vernünftige Entnahmeregelung (z.B. 2 Stück pro Mann und Tag) und alles ist gut.


----------



## Andreas Lauschke (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Palerado schrieb:


> Eine vernünftige Entnahmeregelung (z.B. 2 Stück pro Mann und Tag) und alles ist gut.


 
Ganz so einfach ist das für Bjulebo sicher nicht…

Bei 11 Häusern mit durchschnittlich 6 Anglern würde eine solche Regelung im ungünstigsten Fall ja bedeuten, dass im Zeitraum von Mitte April bis Ende Mai dann fast 3000 Fische (Hechte) entnommen werden könnten. Klingt für mich ziemlich furchtbar!!!

Wie gesagt, wir sind hier in Bjulebo kein Fishing-Camp und keine totalen „Hardliner“ (wobei ich ein totales Entnahmeverbot in einem solchen durchaus verstehen kann), aber eine solch pauschale Regelung funktioniert hier eben auch nicht. Und nach einem klärenden Gespräch verstehen und akzeptieren die meisten Gäste auch unsere Abneigung bezüglich eines Abtransports von Fisch in Filetform…


----------



## Kark (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen wieso sich hier die Behauptung, dass Angler die Schären platt gemacht haben, so eingebrannt hat. Nochmal meine Erfahrung: Ich war nicht in Bjulebo sondern nicht weit entfernt. Dort gibt es auch gar nicht die Möglichkeit so viele Häuser zu mieten, dass da ein riesen Aufkommen an Anglern entsteht. Des Weitern sind da häufig Angler die keine Experten sind und deren Fänge sich mehr als in Grenzen halten. 
In 8 Tagen haben wir max. 6-8 andere Angelboote gesehen in einem Radius von ca. 1,5 Bootsstunden mit einem zügigen Boot.
Des Weiteren ist das Gebiet von Västervik, Bjulebo, Blankaholm und Umgebung schon so extrem groß, dass auch "Horden von polnischen Anglern" es niemals schaffen können binnen 3-4 Jahren in den wenigen guten Monaten das Gebiet platt zu machen. Sonst dürfte man auf den Sauerlandtalsperren gar nichts mehr fangen weil diese von der Größe ein "Fliegenschiss" sind und dort jeden Tag zig Angelboote rumgurken die teilweise auch alles mitnehmen. An Wochenenden denkt man dass dort Kirmes auf dem Wasser ist.
Und trotzdem wurden bei uns auch *nur* kleine Hechte gefangen und verhältnismäßig geringe Stückzahlen wie vor ein paar Jahren. 
Es muss irgendwelche anderen Gründe haben und nicht die Angler!! Vielleicht haben diese ihren Teil ummittelbar in Campnähe beigetragen aber definitiv nicht dort wo wir immer hingefahren sind und nicht in dem gesamten Großraum!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Palerado schrieb:


> Catch  & Release Camp...
> 
> Sorry aber das ist in meinen Augen auch eine absolut kranke Sichtweise.
> 
> ...


 
Selbst im Västervik kannst du deine Fische mitnehmen, die haben nur was gegen die entnahme der großen alten Damen.

Gegen eine Entnahme von Verzerrfischen hat dort auch niemand was.

Praktiziere diese Art des Fangen auch schon einige Jahre, denn doch nur so haben viele Angler die möglichkeit den Fisch Ihres Lebens zu Fangen,siehe England und Irland.#h


----------



## jimmie8882 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dies wiederum ist meiner Ansicht nach eine durchweg gesunde sichtweise. Abgesehen davon, den Fisch seines Lebens fangen zu können, schmeckt nen großer Fisch auch nicht sooo gut!


----------



## Palerado (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle immer so aufregen.

Sicherlich hat niemand ein Interesse daran irgendwelche Gebiete platt zu angeln oder dergleichen. Die Rechnung mit den 3000 Hechten ist ja nun auch wirklich eine worst case Rechnug die wohl wenig mit der Realität zu tun hat.

Ich sehe es aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, dass ich tausende Euro für einen Urlaub bezahle, und dann gesagt bekomme dass ich nicht mal ein paar Filets mitnehmen darf. Sorry, aber das nenne ich übers Ziel hinaus schießen.

Bevor mich wieder irgendjemand falsch versteht. Ich rede in keinster Weise davon dass ich den Urlaub mit Fisch finanzieren will oder so etwas!

Daniel


----------



## jimmie8882 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Nochmal was anderes...

Dass der Mai (nach dem laichgeschäft) gut geht ist mir bekannt. Aber wann im spätjahr kann man in den Schären gut auf Hecht angeln?! Kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass die Fische zum vollfressen für die kommende laichsaison wieder in die Buchten ziehen?! 

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Zalt (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wann im Herbst?

Einige sagen: Ab September! ich hatte aber Ende September schon mal bis 19°C Wassertemperatur. Also das war eher Sommer!

Ab Mitte Oktober wird es meiner Meinung interessant. Zuletzt waren wir Anfang November dort. Gutes Angeln, aber keine Fressattacken. 

Rozemeyer schreibt, dass richtiges Herbstangeln erst im November beginnt. Ich glaube, dass da was dran ist. Wird aber dort oben schon echt kalt!

Aber mal so: Jedes Jahr war anders. Wie lange ging der Sommer , wie schnell wurde es herbstlich mit Wassertemperaturen um 10°C. ! Eine 100% -Zeit kann man echt nicht nennen. 

Ich bevorzuge gegen Ende Oktober. 

Am Rande: 2003 waren wir Mitte Oktober oben und hatten Schneetreiben und Temperauren unter 0 am Tage! 

Dass aber die Hechte im Herbst schon ins Flachwasser ziehen, ist unbestritten! Nur wann.....|kopfkrat


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle immer so aufregen.
> 
> Sicherlich hat niemand ein Interesse daran irgendwelche Gebiete platt zu angeln oder dergleichen. Die Rechnung mit den 3000 Hechten ist ja nun auch wirklich eine worst case Rechnug die wohl wenig mit der Realität zu tun hat.
> 
> ...




Hallo Daniel,

das sehe ich genau so. Ich angele um Fisch zu essen, weil er gut schmeckt und gesund ist. 
Ich denke die wahren Schuldigen an der stark schwindenden Hecht- und anderen Fischbeständen sind in der Hauptsache die Kormorane. Ausschließlich alle Hechte die in diesem Jahr gefangen wurden, wiesen Hackspuren von Kormoranen auf, egal wie groß sie waren. 

Wenn ich so höre was hier gefangen wird ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht. So wurde u.a. von Bekannten (drei Angler) vier Hechte über einen Meter in einer Woche gefangen, was speziell für die Gegend südlich von Västervik, gar nicht so häufig vorkommt. 


Zalt,

ja auch im Herbst geht was. Spetziell wenn das Wasser wieder Kälter wird und der Sauerstoffgehalt steigt werden die Hechte wieder aktiver. Hechte fängt man das ganze Jahr über. Nur wenn wir hier 24 Grad und mehr Wassertemperatur haben geht denen halt die Luft aus.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## padotcom (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Nun ja, ich war gerade eine Woche dort. Ich hab zusammen genommen vielleicht 20 Kormorane gesehen. Und ein einziger meiner echt zahlreichen Hechte hatte Spuren, die man eventuell dem Vogel anhängen könnte. Allerdings hatte ich einige Fische die ziemlich eindeutig Verletzungen hatten, die wohl von früheren Fängen kamen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wie war denn eure Woche?


----------



## Kark (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Joa das würde mich auch interessieren. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen dass im Juni auf einmal der große Umschwung gekommen ist.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## jimmie8882 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir planen grad für Ende September die Schären ein... der Umschwung soll bis wir da sind bitte warten :q


----------



## Kark (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich glaube es gibt keinen Umschwung mehr. Die Bestände geben zur Zeit einfach nicht mehr her...
Ich hoffe das ändert sich mal wieder in ein paar Jahren...


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Kark schrieb:


> Joa das würde mich auch interessieren. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen dass im Juni auf einmal der große Umschwung gekommen ist.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kark




Hallo Kark,

doch. Bekannte aus der Tschechei waren gerade mal wieder hier und haben zu fünft in 10 Tagen knapp 200 Stück gezogen.
Ich war selbst mal mit draußen und hatte in 4 Stunden sieben Stück zwischen 20 cm (allerdings nur einer) und 85 cm.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen die Wassertemperaturen immer noch zwischen 11 und 13 Grad. 
Richtig gut war es bei regnerischem Wetter, wo ich auch mit draußen war. 
Auch andere Angler haben recht gut gefangen.

Gruß
detlef


----------



## Kark (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Hallo Kark,
> 
> doch. Bekannte aus der Tschechei waren gerade mal wieder hier und haben zu fünft in 10 Tagen knapp 200 Stück gezogen.
> Ich war selbst mal mit draußen und hatte in 4 Stunden sieben Stück zwischen 20 cm (allerdings nur einer) und 85 cm.
> ...



Wir hatten zu zweit in 7 Tagen fast 100 Stück. Also würde ich 200 Stück in 10Tagen mit 5 Mann nicht als positiven Umschwung bezeichnen....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Bekannte aus der Tschechei waren gerade mal wieder hier und haben zu fünft in 10 Tagen knapp 200 Stück gezogen.



4 Fische pro Person und Tag finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich einen Grund zum feiern? |kopfkrat


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> 4 Fische pro Person und Tag finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich einen Grund zum feiern? |kopfkrat



Wenn man es so sieht hast Du natürlich recht. Sie waren nicht jeden Tag zum Angeln. Und gebissen haben die Fische eigendlich nur an drei Tagen richtig, die restliche Zeit war mehr als mager.
Einmal war es sogar wie vor 10 - 15 Jahren. Die drei im anderen Boot hatten beim treiben über eine 50 Meter Distanz 15 Hechte.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Bert62 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Kark schrieb:


> Wir hatten zu zweit in 7 Tagen fast 100 Stück. Also würde ich 200 Stück in 10Tagen mit 5 Mann nicht als positiven Umschwung bezeichnen....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kark



Mmmm. Sorry Kark, aber irgendwie kriege ich hier was nicht auf die Reihe.... Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Zeit ihr insgesamt auf dem Wasser verbracht habt #c, aber 50 Hechte pro Nase in einer Woche ist für dich also ":v". Für meinereinen wäre das :k!! Wie würde denn für dich ein positiver Umschwung aussehen müssen #c ?

Dir & allen anderen Petri Heil & sonnige Grüße aus Berlin

Bert


----------



## maesox (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bei uns liefs dort nicht sonderlich "toll" und trotzdem hatten wir zu sechst 174 Hechte, ein paar Barsche und zwei Horni`s. Andere Angler hatten in dieser Zeit ganz andere Zahlen (wenns denn stimmt) vorzuweisen.

Da ich auch einige Zeit mit der Twitche rum gefuchtelt habe, kam allein ich auf 54 Hechte in 6 Tagen.

Man kann also, wie auch bei uns, anhand der Köder die Stückzahl beeinflussen


----------



## Kark (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



Bert62 schrieb:


> Mmmm. Sorry Kark, aber irgendwie kriege ich hier was nicht auf die Reihe.... Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Zeit ihr insgesamt auf dem Wasser verbracht habt #c, aber 50 Hechte pro Nase in einer Woche ist für dich also ":v". Für meinereinen wäre das :k!! Wie würde denn für dich ein positiver Umschwung aussehen müssen #c ?
> 
> Dir & allen anderen Petri Heil & sonnige Grüße aus Berlin
> 
> Bert



Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit konnte man in der selben Zeit stückzahlenmäßig das Doppelte fangen. Ich habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich mich mit der Stückzahl durchaus noch abfinden würde, *aber definitiv nicht mit der Größe!*

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Palerado (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wimmern auf hohem Niveau 

Und manchmal glaube ich dass bei den Stückzahlen auch gerne mal aufgerundet wird.


----------



## Kark (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich finde nicht, dass es "Wimmern auf hohem Niveau" ist. Ich fahre nicht nach Schweden um fast ausschließlich Hechte <70cm zu fangen. Für jemanden der noch nicht viele und große Hechte gefangen hat mag sich das so toll anhören. Aber für Angler die schon eine Weile auf Hecht fischen und einiges gefangen haben ist das nicht so super. 
Es fährt auch niemand an den Ebro oder Po um 50cm Welse zu fangen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## PureContact (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bei mir gehts in 4 Wochen auch nach Schweden, ich frage mich gerde nur was ich beachten muss bezüglich Karten und Lizenzen, dann stellt sich für mich noch die Frage der Köderwahl... und noch viel mehr, was muss ich denn in diesen 2 Punkten besonders beachten?


----------



## Lenni4321 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

es geht heut nach schweden weiss jemand was imomment da los ist wäre cool


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ja da ist viel Warm:q................Gummifische mitnehmen und früh morgens und abends angeln.

Tiefe stellen suchen.


----------



## Scrye (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo zusammen, wir fahren Ende nächster Woche für 14 Tage in die Nähe von Västervik. 
Wie siehts momentan dort aus? Was geben die Schären so her?


----------



## Scrye (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

war keiner da in den letzten wochen? Kann ich gar nicht glauben


----------



## jimmie8882 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir sind erst im September dort, aber ich tippe drauf, dass die flachen Buchten eher leer sind. Etwas tiefer an Kanten würd ichs probieren. Die ganz Grossen wirste wohl nur weit draussen bekommen... 
Frag andere Angler, damit biste am besten unterwegs.

Viel Spaß und nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## jimmie8882 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Gibt's denn was aktuelles aus Västervik? 
Bis wir oben sind brauch es noch vier Wochen, aber neuste Informationen wären trotzdem schön. Wie waren die Fänge der letzten Wochen?


----------



## Krüger82 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Würde mich auch interessieren! Ich fahre auch im september hoch!!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

zur Zeit Barschelt es gewaltig. War in den Abendstunden am Donnerstag-Sonntag draußen. Donnerstag 10 Stück zwischen 800 Gramm und einem Kilo mitgenommen und eine Menge kleiner wieder reingesetzt. Freitag und Sonnabend je 9 Stück vom gleichen Kalieber und wieder eine Menge kleinere. 
Die fressen sich zur Zeit richtig voll. Es ist ein Schauspiel wenn sich langsam der Wind legt und das Wasser zu kochen beginnt.
Man liegt mit dem Boot mitten in den jagenden Barschen und bekommt Biss auf Biss. 
Sonntag kam ein Wetterumschwung und da war es dann leider nur noch einer. Ich hoffe das das Wetter wieder stabieler wird und ich meinen Wintervorrat weiter ergänzen kann.
Hechte liefen, laut Bekannten auch ganz gut, jedoch keiner über einem Meter.

Detlef


----------



## chester (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich komme gerade von einem 2 Wochen Trip zurück. In der Zeit war mit den Hechten nicht viel los. Wir haben ein bißchen Kleinkram gefangen. Einer war 75cm. Für mich mein größter Hecht, für die meisten hier wohl eher ein müdes lächeln. Hatten oft Wetterwechsel und teilweise Sonne und 27°. Dazu muss man vielleicht noch sagen, das wir eher unerfahren sind und vielleicht einfach an den falschen Stellen waren. Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## jimmie8882 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Fährt denn jemand von Euch demnächst nach oben? 
Bei mir sind's noch genau 17 Tage bis ich dort bin, also noch eine Woche bis ich mir die 10-Tage Wettervorhersage angucken kann  

Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere mir auch noch ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich schöne Fische in der riesigen Landschaft an die Rute bekomme. Wir sind mit drei Mann auf nem 30PS-Boot unterwegs und bislang hab ich die lokalen Dimensionen gründlich unterschätzt!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wo willst du denn genau hin?????


----------



## jimmie8882 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir sind in Bjulebo untergebracht...


----------



## Krüger82 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Welche wettervorhersage nutzt du denn???? Wie genau ist das denn??

Mfg


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin, wollte mal fragen, wie es im Herbst in den Schären gelaufen ist bzw läuft `?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## marlin2304 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



jimmie8882 schrieb:


> Wir sind in Bjulebo untergebracht...



Hallo Jimmie,
wie war es in Bjulebo?


----------



## Kark (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Nach dem Frühlings-Frust in dieser Region würde mich auch mal interessieren wie der Herbst so ist/war.


----------



## loete1970 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Guten Abend,

mich würde interessieren, wie die Fänge im Herbst in den Schärengebiet um Västervik/Bjulebo waren?


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wer fährt dieses Jahr nach Bjulebo?


----------



## loete1970 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Wer fährt dieses Jahr nach Bjulebo?



Wir fahren vom 30.04. - 07.05.2011 mit 4 Mann nach Bjulebo. Im letzten Jahr waren wir ebenfalls im Mai dort. Leider waren die Fänge von den gesamten Gästen mehr als bescheiden. Aufgrund der tollen Betreuung und anderen Vorteilen, versuchen wir es in diesem Jahr erneut. Wir hoffen, dass der Winter nicht so lange wie in 2010 dort anhält.

*Vielleicht kann jemand folgende Frage beantworten: Da wir mit der Nachtfähre von Helsingborg fahren, möchten wir die Wartezeit mit angeln verkürzen und suchen auf dem Rückweg von Bjulebo nach Helsingborg eine schöne Angelmöglichkeit an einem See oder Fluß, gerne auch auf Forelle. Hat jemand einen Tipp?*


----------



## itsche (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

So noch 3 mal Schlafen dann geht es nach Västervik!
Ich hab da mal eine frage kann mir jemand eine Seekarte aus der Region hochladen das wäre ein Traum ?


----------



## schwedenklausi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Itsche, schau mal hier :http://kart.gulesider.no/tromso

schwedenklausi


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wer war in letzter Zeit in Bjulebo und kann berichten?
Ich habe mich mit Bekannten unterhalten, die im Herbst und ende April mal wieder dort waren und meinten, dass die Fänge wieder besser werden.


----------



## LocalPower (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Waren zu zweit vom 12.-19.5. in Bjulebo...gefangen haben wir täglich. Insgesamt um die 90 Hechte...bis 80cm, wobei wir uns einen der Tage fast komplett dem Heringsangeln gewidmet haben...stundenlang auf nem riesigen Schwarm gestanden |supergri


----------



## Aronson1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hier ist es ja sehr stille geworden .. fährt jemand in diesem Frühjahr in die Gegend? Wird ja echt brenzlich mit der Eissituation. Denke, diejenigen die Mitte April hinfahren könnten sich unter Umständen dem Eisangeln widmen, oder Schlittschuh laufen ;+

Hat noch jemand was zu berichten aus dem letzten Jahr? Ist es besser geworden mit den Fängen?


----------



## bennson (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Bin ab dem 15.04 in Schweden. Erst am Bolmen dann südlich von Västervik. Wünscht mir Glück !


----------



## Aronson1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Oh man! Weiß nicht ob ich dich beneide. Das wird glaub ich echt eng.

Von mir aus viel Glück!


----------



## Forellenexpert (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,
alle miteinander,
Hat jemand schon mal so einen autentischen angelköder gesehen, der bewegt sich wie eine echte forelle, hier bei youtube:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

sieht total echt aus und schwimmt mackelos, was meint Ihr dazu??

Habe auch eben entdeckt, dass der total günstig ist nur 5,29€, empfinde ich als ein schnäppchen oder kennt einer von euch ein besseres Preis-leistungs-verhältniss was hechtköder angeht?
Hier gibts den zu kaufen, ich besorge mir auf jeden fall mal ein paar:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



bennson schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 15.04 in Schweden. Erst am Bolmen dann südlich von Västervik. Wünscht mir Glück !



Ich wünsche Dir Glück, schon im eigenen Interesse. Aber vergiss den Eisbohrer nicht.
So wie der Wetterbericht aussieht ist noch mindestens 2 Wochen Frost angesagt und ich glaube nicht das das Eis innerhalb von einer Woche verschwindet. Selbst wenn es das tut sind dann die Hechte noch nicht zu gange.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Lümmy (21. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



forellenexpert schrieb:


> hallo,
> alle miteinander,
> hat jemand schon mal so einen autentischen angelköder gesehen, der bewegt sich wie eine echte forelle, hier bei youtube:
> 
> ...



spam????


----------



## Norweger2000 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin,

ich befürchte mitte April wird nichts mehr...
Sollten uns da oben zum Wintergrillen und Eishockey spielen
verabreden...
könnte schreien.

Da fiebert man das ganze Jahr drauf hin...aber ich befürchte die meisten die später fahren kommen direkt in die Laichzeit

Gruß Matthias


----------



## miche16000 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Dann könnte ja die Zeit vom 11-17.5 super passen#6


----------



## Kark (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ich bekomme so langsam auch ein mulmiges Gefühl.
Wir sind ab dem 04. Mai da oben und es ist im Moment noch alles stark gefroren. Ich gehe zwar davon aus das in fünf Wochen das Eis zwar weg ist aber die Hechte noch nicht abgelaicht haben.
Die Frage ist dann nur ob man vor der Laichzeit oder mitten drin da ist.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich glaube mitten im Laichgeschäft ist die Beisserei sehr schlecht.
Wie ist es kurz davor wenn die Fische sich in den Laichgebieten sammeln? Geht da mehr?
Ist aber natürlich auch mehr als fragwürdig auf Fische zu angeln die kurz vor/im im Laichgeschäft sind...|uhoh:

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## EdekX (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ja, ich glaube mit dem 04.mai könnte es ein wenig knapp werden. Denke dieses Jahr wirds erst richtig Ende Mai scheppern.
Aber wer weiß


----------



## Norweger2000 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin,
hatte letztes Jahr das vergnügen in die Laichzeit zu angeln... ( waren 14 Tage in den Schären) die ersten Tage gingen und dann ging 10 Tage nix... 1-2 Fische am Tag....

Dieses Jahr wird es für alle die im Mai fahren glaube ich hart und die April angler komme wahrscheinlich gar nicht aufs Wasser...

Es sei denn der Wind dreht und pustet lange warme Luft...

Gruß


----------



## Kark (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin Norweger2000,

d.h. dann das kurz vorher evtl. noch ganz gut was geht aber mitten im Geschehen so gut wie nichts mehr....
Würde dann ja so in etwa deinen Erfahrungen entsprechen.

|rolleyes


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



> Ist aber natürlich auch mehr als fragwürdig auf Fische zu angeln die kurz vor/im im Laichgeschäft sind...|uhoh:


 
Da sollte man mal intensiv drüber nachdenken !
Für mich ist es ein " NO GO " während der Laichzeit auf Hecht zu fischen . Weder unmittelbar davor , noch während und auch nicht direkt danach. 
Man sollte den Fischen Ruhe gönnen um ihren Nachwuchs auf die Welt zu bringen . 
Schliesslich möchten wir auch in Zukunft einen guten Fischbestand vorfinden .


----------



## Aronson1 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Da kann man jetzt spekulieren bis der Arzt kommt. Hechte laichen auch unterm Eis hab ich mir sagen lassen. Hinfahren und schauen was geht.

Vor zwei Jahren waren wir Ende April im Inland Südschwedens bei Lufttemperaturen zwischen 8 und 10°, Wasser um 6°. War echt schwer die Fische zu orten aber nicht so, dass gar nichts ging. In der ersten Maiwoche dann Wetterumschwung auf Lufttemperaturen über 20° und deutlich mehr Aktivität, besonders im Flachwasser. Ob die Hechte da bereits gelaicht hatten? Keine Ahnung. Ist mit der jetzigen Wettersituation auch nicht vergleichbar, aber vielleicht ein Hinweis, dass man nicht alles an der Laichzeit festmachen kann. Zudem laichen die Muttis wohl nicht alle geschlossen ab Tag X und der Laichvorgang dauert in der Regel nur 1-3 Tage soweit ich weiß.

Für mich heißt das, nicht Bange machen. Mit etwas Glück halten sich die Mefos aufgrund der Temperaturen länger in Küstennähe. Wäre ja zumindest eine Option wenn bei den Hechten gar nichts geht.


----------



## loete1970 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Wir waren bei ähnlichen, winterlichen Verhältnissen 2010 in den Schären südlich von Västervik. Der Tagesablauf bestand aus suchen, suchen und nochmals suchen.... Barsche ja, Hechte wenig, bis wir einen Landstrich gefunden hatten, wo das Wasser wärmer war. Dort waren die Erfolge besser!


----------



## juma (28. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl :m wir sind erst am 25.05-01.06 da .....ich könnte mich selber küssen :vik:


----------



## miche16000 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Schaut mittlerweile ziemlich gut aus. www.nss.nu


----------



## Kark (20. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ja habe auch schon auf diversen Webcams geschaut...
Scheint mittlerweile alles offen zu sein.


----------



## miche16000 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

jetzt wenn's warm bleibt denke ich das es bald los geht|supergri


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (20. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Hallo,

kann für meine Ecke Entwarnung geben. Eis ist weitestgehend weg. Nur in ruhigeren Buchten ist es noch gefrohren. Aber das wird sich auch recht schnell ändern.
Und was die Laichzeit angeht kann man sowiso nicht bestimmtes sagen, voriges Jahr waren sier z.B. mitte Juni noch nich ganz durch, obwohl das Eis wesentlich früher weg war.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## marlin2304 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*



miche16000 schrieb:


> jetzt wenn's warm bleibt denke ich das es bald los geht|supergri


Ruhig Brauner ruhig.|supergri


----------



## Grönländer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moinsen,

hat noch jemand brandaktuelle Eisnews? Wollen eigentlich ab dem 03.05. in die Nähe von Västervik (Averum). Vor einiger Zeit kam ein Brief des Vermieters, dass es eisbedingt sehr knapp wird mit unserem Angelurlaub. Bisher warten wir noch auf ein update von ihm. Ich konnte momentan auf keiner der Webcams an der Ostküste Eis entdecken...also?  Wer weiß was? Greetz!


----------



## Norweger2000 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin, es ist um Västervik bis auf wenige Ecken Eisfrei...#h


----------



## Grönländer (26. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Ooooooh ja, ich habe gestern auch einen Anruf bekommen und es wurde "Entwarnung" gegeben  Deshalb geht es am kommenden Freitag für 10 Tage zum Hechtangeln in die Nähe von Västervik...nun bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass die Krokodile dann nicht voll im Laichstress sind und die Köder ignorieren...mein Projekt für den Urlaub sollte nämlich eigentlich der erste "Fliegenrutenhecht" sein! Ich bin gespannt...mal so nebenbei...hat hier jemand Infos, wie es da oben mit Meerforellen aussieht? Es wird ja die ein oder andere schöne "nebenbei" gefangen. Weiß jemand was über gezielte Meefoangelei um Västervik? Greetz vom Grönländer!


----------



## -iguana (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Und wie ist es gelaufen die 10 Tage?
Gibts nen Bericht? :q

Fahren Anfang Juli nach Loftahammar und wäre für ein paar Infos dankbar!

Werden hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus fischen, nur zwei dreimal vom Boot aus.
Sind recht erfahrene Bodden und Hechtangler, wäre also nur interessant ob es da Besonderheiten gibt ausser Kanten Schilfgürtel und flache Buchten.

Danke schon mal

Gruß Tom


----------



## juma (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin Leuts

Freitag gehts los ....hat jemand von euch noch einen wichtigen Tipp oder Rat den er mir geben kann ?

Muss nicht nur mit Angeln zu tun haben bin über jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.|bla:



LG Juma


----------



## jvt1972 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

wir sind letzte woche zurück aus vestervik genauer vesterum 
super gefangen aber leider keine kapitalen hechte ! #c
naja war trotzdem schön ! feinstes angel weter!
ich habe sicher 50 hechte gefangen (und natürlich wieder zurück gesetzt ! :l
hering war überall zu fangen und die barsche  auch !
ich habe nur mit krautschutz blikern gefischt und spinnern um die 20gr.
ich habe mit mehreren anglern gesprochen und es hatte keiner große hechte gefangen ?
mein größter war 95cm aber wirklich die ausnahme im schnitt waren sie um 56-60cm 1-2kg 
viel spass dort es ist eine traumhafte landschaft dort oben ! #h


----------



## loete1970 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Mich würde interessieren, wie bisher in diesem Jahr die Fänge in den Schären um Västervik/Bjulebo/Oskarshamn waren? Wenn ich die Belegungen auf Bjulebo sehe....ist da zumindest viel los - keiner da gewesen der berichten kann?


----------



## DerCapitän (3. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären bei Västervik*

Moin zusammen,

Gibts zur den Schären speziell Bjulebo irgenwelche neuigkeiten oder Berichte????

Sind auch am planen fürs nächste Jahr und hatten die Ecke ins Auge gefasst.

Danke und Gruß


----------

